# 5/23 Raw Discussion: CROSSFIT JESUS MASTER OF HAHAHAHA THE FUTURE THE ARCHITECT THE MAN SETH FREAKIN' ROLLINS IS BACK



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I thought Extreme Rules was a solid show for the most part outside of maybe two matches with a tremendous main event. Now the WWE Title picture is even hotter with the return of The Man targeting The Guy for the championship he was never beaten for. I think I'll tune into Raw for this program. I'm also interested in what happens next with the IC Title after that almost show-stealing fatal 4 way.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: 5/23 Raw Discussion: The Man Is Back*

Get Vince's cumstain off the World Title and national Television.

Vince Russo after 20 years finally moved to #2 in the ranking of who kills companies the fastest.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: 5/23 Raw Discussion: The Man Is Back*










About thread title... 

It's CROSSFIT JESUS MASTER OF HA HA HAAA HAHAHAHA TTHE FUTURE THE ARCHITECT THE MAN SETH FREAKIN' ROLLINS


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 5/23 Raw Discussion: The Man Is Back*



Drago said:


> About thread title...
> 
> It's CROSSFIT JESUS MASTER OF HA HA HAAA HAHAHAHA TTHE FUTURE THE ARCHITECT THE MAN SETH FREAKIN' ROLLINS


:rollins


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Going to start the preparations early for this one. sorry @A-C-P


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Awesome thread title. 

:rollins


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The MAN is back!:rollins

Too bad I'm still not watching.
:Rollins


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

In before the man goes ah haaaaaaaa


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Normally I would Hope for a ratings bump for Rollins. But this PPV was so horrible, it deserves not Even a million viewers.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Rollins:* Vince can I go out there now and attack Reigns? 

*Vince:* No damn it this is Reigns moment! :Out

*Triple H:* Go out there. :trips

*Rollins:* :Cocky


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Well I disagree I didn't think it was a solid show with a "tremendous" main event, I think we've just been beaten to oblivion with mediocrity for far too long.

Once again it was okay in patches but generally the PPV thread comments keep me rolling along nicely. I was a little underwhelmed by it, even though I expected nothing. The AA match was sad  ME was also a little sad  but nice of Seth freakin' Rollins to show up, nice pop.

Raw has the potential to be a good one. Am I really saying that? Hah. Rollins and Cena could turn up to confront Reigns and Rusev respectively. Could make things watchable.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Well I disagree I didn't think it was a solid show with a "tremendous" main event, I think we've just been beaten to oblivion with mediocrity for far too long.


I will say I haven't watched wrestling in a month so maybe that played a factor in the show not coming off as bad to me other than the awful Asylum Match and women's fuckery. Had much fun with the 4 way and main event tho.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Clique said:


> I will say I haven't watched wrestling in a month so maybe that played a factor in the show not coming off as bad to me other than the awful Asylum Match and women's fuckery.


Yeah but you've been watching long enough to know the difference between "tremendous" and a shit sandwich 

The ME had one of those "big match feels" which I'll credit it for. It didn't do anything for me personally but glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

Imagine how awesome Rollins vs. Styles would have been.

Now we have Roman "I kick out of everything including a hundred chair shots" Lames who might potentially beat a forced heel Rollins. If they don't make Rollins face then the WWE is just retarded.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Roman Reigns didn't steal the title, Rollins did.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Yeah but you've been watching long enough to know the difference between "tremendous" and a shit sandwich
> 
> The ME had one of those "big match feels" which I'll credit it for. It didn't do anything for me personally but glad you enjoyed it.


I have been watching wrestling for a long time you're right and I thought that main event was damn exciting so yeah tremendous. One of the most enjoyable matches I've watched this year actually.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Clique said:


> I have been watching wrestling for a long time you're right and I thought that main event was damn exciting so yeah tremendous. One of the most enjoyable matches I've watched this year actually.


It's all good, different strokes and all that.

I just think the match had been pre-planned out in everyone's heads and played out exactly as I thought it would. You can't avoid some predictability but for me total predictability ruins it.

I'll give credit for the big match feel, and the effort put in by both, it's just not my bag.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ronzilla said:


> Roman Reigns didn't steal the title, Rollins did.


Not exactly Roman was never gonna win the title, getting an ass kicking from Brock. And in Seth's case he never lost the title, he had to relinquish it. Due to injury.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Raw fucking sucks but Seth Rollins fucking rules. Quite the conundrum we have here.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Not exactly Roman was never gonna win the title, getting an ass kicking from Brock. And in Seth's case he never lost the title, he had to relinquish it. Due to injury.


we don't know what we don't know, but I see your point


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hurin said:


> Raw fucking sucks but Seth Rollins fucking rules. Quite the conundrum we have here.


Just don't watch Raw, and watch Rollins segments on Youtube the following day?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Seth opens Raw? Hopefully. And never thought I Would say this. But Hope Cena returns.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2016-05-23

Wwe say can any women locker room who can overcome Charlotte with dana watch her back.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

The Raw after the worst finish to a title match of all time. Should be great....

Yes, it was the worst finish to a title match of all time. It was disgusting. I actually just got done watching jdfromny's review and he provided facts that Roman Reigns is being booked stronger than 80's Hulk Hogan. Think about that for a second. Roman fucking Reigns is being booked stronger than Hulk Hogan in his prime. 

They completely buried AJ Styles and the The Club. They are fucking done. Vince made sure AJ has no way of climbing back up again by making Roman go full superman after 2 Styles Clashes, one on a chair, a boot of doom, 10 chair shots....and 1 spear ends AJ. He is done and i hope he has a release clause on his contract so he can go back to NJPW where he will be treated like the best in the world that he is. 

Fuck this raw, fuck Rollins (he will just be fed to Roman anyway), fuck Reigns, fuck Vince, and fuck the WWE.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

MM10 said:


> The Raw after the worst finish to a title match of all time. Should be great....
> 
> Yes, it was the worst finish to a title match of all time. It was disgusting. I actually just got done watching jdfromny's review and he provided facts that Roman Reigns is being booked stronger than 80's Hulk Hogan. Think about that for a second. Roman fucking Reigns is being booked stronger than Hulk Hogan in his prime.
> 
> ...


Lol WWE just gave a solid ppv imo. I Think saying worst title finish of all time, just because you diddn't get a desirable outcome is a bit much. Worst of all time? No that just seems a popular thing to say with WWE. WOAT. You know. In reality it wasen't that bad. Just Reigns protection is unbeleivable. In all my years of watching WWE. I have never seen a talent protected as much as Reigns. He is being protected more then 80's Hogan. And SuperCena. Its mind boggling. ITs not like he is an established star. He is just a young buck making his way through the ranks. Just like anyone else. So why is he being protected above all? I don't know he must have pictures of Vince all something.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

MM10 said:


> The Raw after the worst finish to a title match of all time. Should be great....
> 
> Yes, it was the worst finish to a title match of all time. It was disgusting. I actually just got done watching jdfromny's review and he provided facts that Roman Reigns is being booked stronger than 80's Hulk Hogan. Think about that for a second. Roman fucking Reigns is being booked stronger than Hulk Hogan in his prime.
> 
> ...


1 spear? Styles went through two tables, a spear on the outside, a SUPERMAN PUNCH, two superkicks and a frog splash...

They were equally overbooked, but Styles doesn't come out of this weak at all. We knew Roman was going to keep the belt warm for a while for Rollins to win back anyway. :rollins


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734592894691086337


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Man is back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I expect Rollins to open to a bigger pop than Reigns has ever gotten, or will ever get, or would ever get in Vince's office, with a giant picture of a crowd taped to the wall and several boomboxes playing pops over and over while Vince play with his Reigns action figures.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I find it funny that WWE are going to push him as a heel still. What backwards world are WWE living in where WWE expect us to cheer Roman over Rollins? I mean I am sure they'll try to maker that work, it'll fail, but they'll keep trying. lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

We have just the right opponent for your comeback, Seth ....

"Oh maaaaaaa ...It's the Demon Kane!"


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ellthom said:


> I find it funny that WWE are going to push him as a heel still. What backwards world are WWE living in where WWE expect us to cheer Roman over Rollins? I mean I am sure they'll try to maker that work, it'll fail, but they'll keep trying. lol


Don't worry they well just bring HHH back. You know the lesser of two evils e.t.c.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Seth is the last hope... But he needs at least 15 chair shots, 2 friends and 5 pedigrees to beat Reigns


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

What can we expect from tonight's RAW? 

Fuckery incoming in 3 2 1..


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So after last nights BS when it comes to kick out after kick out after KICK OUT because of #REGINS-A-MANIA to any & all future loser's I mean "challengers" a gift of a gif to take you through the step by step process on how to finally #PutDOWNtheBigDawg 

#WWELogic #REGINS-A-MANIA #Shoot2KILL


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Going to start the preparations early for this one. sorry @A-C-P


Getting ready as well:


















:Cocky


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Frost99 said:


> So after last nights BS when it comes to kick out after kick out after KICK OUT because of #REGINS-A-MANIA to any & all future loser's I mean "challengers" a gift of a gif to take you through the step by step process on how to finally #PutDOWNtheBigDawg
> 
> #WWELogic #REGINS-A-MANIA #Shoot2KILL


You think that weak arsenal is going to stop my underdesk guy! You've got another thing commin' dammit!!
:vince3:vince3


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Frost99 said:


> So after last nights BS when it comes to kick out after kick out after KICK OUT because of #REGINS-A-MANIA to any & all future loser's I mean "challengers" a gift of a gif to take you through the step by step process on how to finally #PutDOWNtheBigDawg
> 
> #WWELogic #REGINS-A-MANIA #Shoot2KILL


It'll need more than that to put down The Big Dog.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't see anyone beating roman, it's too early to take away the title from him.I am concerned about what will happen to Styles and co., probably the only thing worthy of note tonight will be the segment of The Crossfit Jesus. :rollins


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Cena to get the biggest pop of the night im calling it. Rollins will get a pop tho a big one.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

The title :rollins


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Obviously his return was timed as an effort to take the sting of off Styles losing. Will be somewhat interesting to see what he has to say on Raw. And watch the crowd reactions too.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Preview:*

Make Rusev great again



> The reign of Kalisto as U.S. Champion came to a (Bulgarian) brutish end at the hands of Rusev, who begins his second stint as the star-spangled champion thanks to a backbreaking Accolade that forced The King of Flight to submit. Now, while Kalisto looks to regroup, Rusev has the opportunity to pick up where he left off in 2015, when he was riding both a title reign and an undefeated streak. Will The Bulgarian Brute reassert himself as the most fearsome Superstar in WWE?


New Era, New Day



> The bygone era will have to wait: The New Day officially vanquished The Vaudevillains at Extreme Rules after suffering three weeks of beatings at the hands of the gentlemen brawlers. The victory reasserts The New Day’s position atop the Tag Team division with at least three tandems that can challenge them. The Vaudevillains could call in a rematch (they’d have a case given that Kofi Kingston’s interference saved the champions’ chances). The Shining Stars might look to make a statement. And then there’s Luke Gallows & Karl Anderson …


Good brothers, bad intentions



> Gallows & Anderson beat and beat up on The Usos in Extreme Rules’ hellacious Tornado Tag Team Match. Though fellow Club-mate AJ Styles may not get another WWE World Heavyweight Championship Match (more on that in a minute), Gallows & Anderson can make a solid case for a WWE Tag Team Title opportunity. Whether they choose to go that route or simply beat up on tag teams for recreation seems to be entirely up to them. Either way, it’ll be must-see.


Hand of the Queen



> Charlotte retained her WWE Women’s Championship against Natalya in a Submission Match without the help of Ric Flair. However, she did need help after all at Extreme Rules. Dana Brooke’s Ric Flair imitation and subsequent cheap-shot of The Queen of Harts set up Natalya to submit to the Figure-Eight. With Charlotte's reign preserved, is there anyone in the women’s locker room who can overcome her now that Dana is apparently watching her back?


Return of 'The Man'



> Roman Reigns barely even had a second to enjoy retaining his WWE World Heavyweight Championship over AJ Styles at Extreme Rules when Seth Rollins returned from injury and completely eviscerated The Big Dog, staking his claim on the title he never lost in the ring. Whether AJ Styles is willing to step aside is another matter entirely, but it’s safe to say The Architect will have plenty to say when his rebuilding project begins in earnest. See what goes down when Raw airs live at 8/7 C on USA Network. And be sure to watch Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on the award-winning WWE Network.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

And we are honestly getting "The Guy" vs "The Man".

There's a good chance Rollins will pull out the line "You might be THE GUY, Reigns, but I am THE MAN."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So where is this clusterfuck emanating from tonight?


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

If AJ is out of the title picture I will immediately cancel my network subscription after the 2 months I've had it.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

The main event was good. AJ was truly phenomenal. I'm pumped up for Seth's return. Plus,there's a possibility of Cena returning. 
PS, KO is main event material.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

KO is awesome. Please fuck the IC and move on


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> So where is this clusterfuck emanating from tonight?


Like the past two years, Raw is airing live, straight from Vince's anus.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Big Match John is all set to bury Rusev for a second time.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm hoping we get Reigns vs. Rollins vs. Styles in a Triple Threat Ladder match at MITB.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If Rollins is still aligning himself with The Bore-thority then fuck it all to hell.

It's good to have him back. Still can't be fucked to watch though.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> Big Match John is all set to bury Rusev for a second time.


Keep that asshole as far from Rusev as they can. Let Rusev do his monster thing without coming up against Cena


----------



## IMissRandySavage (Dec 17, 2014)

Just be prepared to be underwhelmed.....I am as big of a Seth mark as there is out there, but he is getting superman punched tonight....and losing this feud.....

Since, I know he wont win the belt, the best case scenario is he gets screwed over by HHH at some point and we get a Seth/HHH program......There are just so many guys in the WWE right now that can go, and its all being wasted on Roman.....FUUUUUUUUUUUUUdge


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> Keep that asshole as far from Rusev as they can. Let Rusev do his monster thing without coming up against Cena


What do you think?
They gave the title to Rusev to give it credibility again. Three guesses why...

:cena5

Rusev VS Cena for Summerslam is done. Quote me on this.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Maybe John Cena will get the United States title on Memorial Day when he returns. :vince2 In other news, the MAN finally comes around to take back what is rightfully his!!!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Rollins is back!!!! :mark:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Alright_Mate said:


> Big Match John is all set to bury Rusev for a second time.


There was also that night where Rusev had a match and got beat by Ryback and then Rusev interfered in the next match, only to get ragdolled by Lesnar.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> What do you think?
> They gave the title to Rusev to give it credibility again. Three guesses why...
> 
> :cena5
> ...


If thats true i give up on WWE


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> There was also that night where Rusev had a match and got beat by Ryback and then Rusev interfered in the next match, only to get ragdolled by Lesnar.


This took place at a live event at The Forum in Los Angeles


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

So glad for that Rollins appearance, but the fact raw has been shit since reigns has been champ I'll probably still not watch it., but thank god someone decent is back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm glad Rollins is back, but his return doesn't magically make the writers better.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> I'm glad Rollins is back, but his return doesn't magically make the writers better.


Or make Vince any less stubborn in regards to the







push either :mj2


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Go Jesus! Love you Jesus. Yay Jesus!!!*


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Only watching for Rollins. Then will turn to the NBA playoffs.

Everybody got their gifs ready?










:rollins


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

Rollins v Reigns at MitB and Styles wins the briefcase. Please.

SummerSlam - Cena v Styles and Rollins v Reigns rematch.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Can't wait for the fuckery, can wait for drunk JBL to make 200 stupid comments. Who would've thought someone would be more awful on color commentary than Lawler that you almost want him back


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

If Stephanie's music opens Raw instead of Rollins'. :kobe5


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm really more interested in seeing what's next for AJ and The Club now...I'd love to see a Balor debut but don't know his injury deal...wouldn't mind seeing them feud with The Wyatts or New Day


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth :mark: Can't wait to see him again!

I'm also interested to see where Dean goes from here. I assume the Jericho feud is over now, so hopefully Dean enters MITB.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Excited for the return of the man and his program with Roman Reigns for the WHC. I wish Rollins would beat Reigns and get the belt back.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This thread title is everything. I'm so happy for him. He'll always be crossfit Judas to me but he may become my crossfit Jesus yet. 
either way I love him, i've missed him, I was gutted for him and now i get Monday Night Rollins back. thank you.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I really hope they don't go with the cheap heat tactic with Rollins by having him insult the fans in order to try and get the fans to boo him and cheer Roman. It won't work and it just doesn't make any sense. I mean logically why would Seth insult a fanbase that is rooting for him? If they want him to remain a heel then just let him do other heel type things like brag about how great he is and cheating and stuff like that. If the fans still cheer him which they will then so be it. I was never a fan of the cheap heat tactic unless kayfabe it made sense. For example the Rock insulting the fans after his his turn, it made sense because those fans turned on him with the Rocky Sucks chants.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

Get ready for Monday Night Rollins!!! ??


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

All about Rollins and Paige for me tonight!!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

JTB33b said:


> I really hope they don't go with the cheap heat tactic with Rollins by having him insult the fans in order to try and get the fans to boo him and cheer Roman. It won't work and it just doesn't make any sense. I mean logically why would Seth insult a fanbase that is rooting for him? If they want him to remain a heel then just let him do other heel type things like brag about how great he is and cheating and stuff like that. If the fans still cheer him which they will then so be it. I was never a fan of the cheap heat tactic unless kayfabe it made sense. For example the Rock insulting the fans after his his turn, it made sense because those fans turned on him with the Rocky Sucks chants.


Yeah I have him accept the fans cheering him and embracing him as the actual man with him bragging about it even more, boosting his ego higher.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

watching it live because of seth freaking rollins!!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Also want to see how Seth reacts to the whole Authority situation and how that will go down. Isn't Stephanie a face now or still heel? Anyways a Shane/Stephanie interaction with Rollins is a must see, especially a Shane/Seth promo off.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> Excited for the return of the man and his program with Roman Reigns for the WHC. I wish Rollins would beat Reigns and get the belt back.


And then people can go back to complaining about him again, yay!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> And then people can go back to complaining about him again, yay!


People was primarily complaining about his booking which wasn't good cause he was booked as a cowardly, chicken shit heel. Although he did a good job with the role he deserved and deserves better. As long as his booking as WHC the next time good the fans in general won't complain.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> People was primarily complaining about his booking which wasn't good cause he was booked as a cowardly, chicken shit heel. Although he did a good job with the role he deserved and deserves better. As long as his booking as WHC the next time good the fans in general won't complain.


I remember people complaining about him doing promos as well,but I agree with proper booking he's fine.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Is Raw cancelled today or why is this place a graveyard?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Rollins cuts a 20 minute promo to start Raw. 

World suicide rate skyrockets.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens in a Money in the Bank qualifying match. I am excited for this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is RAW from tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Let the butt-hurt flow.

:drose


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

10 minutes till Monday Night Raw-lins!! :rollins


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Is Raw cancelled today or why is this place a graveyard?


Raw sucks so bad now that noboby really posts on here anymore like the way it was a year ago.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

I just want a good show. LOL


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> Where is RAW from tonight?


Baltimore


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its time for


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Is Raw cancelled today or why is this place a graveyard?


Considering what the show is like, are you surprised. The page count has been going down for a while


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Will tune in for the opening segment.

Better be Rollins!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

3 minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Let the WWE fuckery begin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So who wins, KO or AJ? Don't see AJ losing again, so I bet there's a no decision and both advance.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Over/Under on LadyBalls and Shane starting the show?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Considering what the show is like, are you surprised. The page count has been going down for a while


I'm not really concerned, but reading this thread Tuesday is more entertaining than the actual Show. Let me have this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Over/Under on LadyBalls and Shane starting the show?


Does is count if Reigns/Rollins come out first and then Steph shows up, because then it's damn near 100%.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rollins time baby :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollins better open


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Please let Rollins open the show


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Does is count if Reigns/Rollins come out first and then Steph shows up, because then it's damn near 100%.


That makes sense. Because she will have to emasculate them, right?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

It's that time of the week again:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> Please let Rollins open the show


But please no 20 minute promos.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

here is the real THE GUY










Listen to THAT POP


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That voice crack by bryon :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins Nothing else matters on this show.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Although not likely, I hope WWE does something small to acknowledge the great man we lost in Owen Hart 17 years ago to the day.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Just want to hear his music, so bad .... soooooooo bad lol.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

The Man Returns!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Let's see how long it takes for JBL to say something fucking retarded


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

YEEEESSSS


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

THAT pop!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

That pop


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That pop though :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:Cocky


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Cross fit Jesus opening the show!!!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

The man yesssssssssss


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THAT POP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dat pop for the man :sodone


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That pop.

Feels so good.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

He's Back!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

THE MAN WITH DAT POP


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS SETH


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

What city they in? Some retard spelled his name "Rollens" fpalm


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

It has been far too long :rollins


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That pop !


----------



## Rainbowstars (Apr 2, 2012)

My body is ready!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So why does he seemed locked in as a heel with that reaction?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth has come to save WWE. :Cocky


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Save us Rollins, you are our only hope.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SETH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:

God, I have missed you so damn much, Crossfit Jesus.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

rollins needs to ditch the pedigree ASAP. just another one of helmsleys ploys to have everyone thinking about him. rollins is too good for that shit.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Crossfit Jesus :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That appreciation.

:drose


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I expecting nothing less to open the show.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Although not likely, I hope WWE does something small to acknowledge the great man we lost in Owen Hart 17 years ago to the day.


I hope so too. RIP.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Hibs win the Scoittsh Cup at the weekend while my man is back. OMG


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

So much baby oil on that suit


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

that pop


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Daemon_Rising said:


> What city they in? Some retard spelled his name "Rollens"


Baltimore...


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

That's more cheers than Roman has gotten combined over his career


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This man is the heel?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loud ass Welcome Back chants.

:drose


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I have missed you Seth


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Heel or face Rollins?


----------



## skynetwins1990 (Nov 3, 2014)

Crossfit Jesus!!!! Since he didn't lose the title does that mean that he has to wrestle in the money in the bank ladder match?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh God, not seth rollins


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Seth soakin it in. Must feel great.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

My mans hair still wet as hell, you aint wrestling fam :kobelol


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Seth is a heel. Confirmed.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

When the number 1 heel is 100x more over than the number 1 face :heyman6


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

He is really yucking it up right now, lol. I guarantee though he will turn on the fans here and try to get booed.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I feel like I should be at the show to support Roman's win & Rollins's return, for I live in Baltimore.

But I'm not  lol


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

this is amazing


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh my God! A man who talks like an entertainer!!

Is he The Rock / Austin? Nope.

But holy fuck is he several eschelons above Reigns monotone crap.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The dulcet tones of Seth's voice!:mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Dat loud big ass pop for Seth Rollins is really special!!! WELCOME BACK GAWD!!! :Cock :rollins :rollins2*_


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank You, Rollins chants.

:drose

What a reaction this has been.

:drose


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Im not sure why they still show screen shots and not videos, its not like they have real PPVs anymore, its all on the network


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> I have missed you Seth


We all did.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

How exactly can this guy be the heel in this situation?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I got chills right now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Loud ass "Thank you Rollins" for beating down the forced face of the company. :heston


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

The Man is freaking over.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Hibs win the Scoittsh Cup at the weekend while my man is back. OMG


Seth Rollins or David Gray, Mainboy?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

With that reaction, how the hell can Rollins be heel.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

skynetwins1990 said:


> Crossfit Jesus!!!! Since he didn't lose the title does that mean that he has to wrestle in the money in the bank ladder match?


Um, probably not. He’ll most likely get an immediate shot at the belt considering he never lost it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

We forgive you, Seth!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Thank you Rollins :mark:


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Jesus, I've only JUST noticed that all the blonde is gone.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

THANK YOU ROLLINS!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanking the heel? :Cocky


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

These chants are well deserved


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THEY SURE DID!*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

He's back muthafuckaz!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god please don't be a heel and ruin this....


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm still waiting for him to shit on the crowd... Please don't. We need face Seth.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well definitely a reality era promo.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Are they really turning him against the crowd?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

4th wall devil's advocate


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd love to hear a WE WERE WRONG chant from the crowd.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> We all did.


No, we all most certainly did not.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Him being a heel is feeling really forced.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What happened is people hate Reigns and knowhow much he sucks and they realized how great Seth was


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

razzathereaver said:


> Jesus, I've only JUST noticed that all the blonde is gone.


Better like that


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Modern booking somehow manages to fuck up nearly everyone on this stacked roster but man should there be money in a solo Seth face run.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Yup its official Rollins still a heel.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

His voice...can't rehab that.

Enjoy your Rollins and Steph promos.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome back Seth! :rollins


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

haha this heel work!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I missed Rollins so much!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> With that reaction, how the hell can Rollins be heel.


Sounds like he's working on that right now :draper2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DeeGuy said:


> Seth Rollins or David Gray, Mainboy?


Everyone


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Anyone thinking he would be a face is LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They shouldn't make him a heel again............


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL they are turning him heel. :heston

Cheer for Roman damn it!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The fans cheering the heel is becoming so boring now. Please stop


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE trying so hard to make people hate Seth, but they're still going to cheer him over Roman.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

Fucking Christ...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh my god........they're keeping him heel.

Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dat heel work is amazing as ever


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thats just fucking great, a guy thats a top guy comes back and is mega over unlike their failed top face Reigns, and of course they keep him heel cause they're fucking dumb as fuck.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

You play a great heel Seth. :vince5


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Rollins awesome as a heel and this is proof, he got the crowd to turn on him real quick.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Whelp WWE fucked this up already. Just shut it down. Just shut the whole damn thing down.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What an awful way to return. Could have been fire if he came back as a face for a save or to oppose a heel Reigns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

so desperate to make Roman the face. It won't work.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ugh fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Him being a heel is feeling really forced.


He is a natural face, the WWE always gets this stuff like this wrong. Just like Reigns being a natural heel. They have it backwards


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

You people are all fucked in the head. Unbelievable.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

10 minutes in and the buzz is already starting to wear off.

The material this guy has to work with is horrific.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Here goes stupid Vince ruining a great moment just to make stupid reigns look good


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

So we're gonna boo Rollins and boo Roman. This will be INTERESTING as shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

FUCK WWE.

Rollins is the most over guy - turn him heel.

That business decision.

Fuck Roman!


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

LOL... 

They brought Seth back as a heel? Oh my god. Nobody's allowed to get in Roman's way I guess.. 

Watch Wyatt come back as a heel too.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Vicious promo here, I love it. I want to cheer for the guy but it wouldn't make sense for who he is to come back like "you like me! you really like me!"


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I am crying


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I was there Seth.

I was always there.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I just want face Seth


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Huge missed opportunity. Shows how clueless the WWE are at this point.

Rollins will be coming out to crickets in 2 weeks.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

BS if you ask me. They had an opportunity to bring Rollins back as a face with incredible momentum, and turn Roman into a true burning heel.

But what does creative do? How about more of the same?


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Thats just fucking great, a guy thats a top guy comes back and is mega over unlike their failed top face Reigns, and of course they keep him heel cause they're fucking dumb as fuck.


And yet Rollins nice heel work got the fans to turn right back on him.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Reigns promo time = Time to change the channel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE is just so stupid, Seth a huge face come back they turn him back to have him feud with someone no one likes


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

My God the heat for Roman lol.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Lmfao.

They brought him back as a Heel. 

Can't have him be more over than Romananda


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

Still gets more cheers than reigns.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No one will cheer this fuck.

WWE is straight fucking garbage.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hard to believe who the face and who the heel is here :hmm:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck Roman Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Here he comes!*


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Thats just fucking great, a guy thats a top guy comes back and is mega over unlike their failed top face Reigns, and of course they keep him heel cause they're fucking dumb as fuck.


Fuck this damn company lol. Rollins can never get the level of boos that Roman can get. This is dumb.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Of course they keep him heel to feed him to DA LOOKS. :vince5


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

WHY ARE THEY KEEPING SETH HEEL?!?!? FUCK THIS COMPANY AND FUCK ROMAN REIGNS!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yep, knew it, lol. I’m glad he’s still himelf though. Let the fans dictate what they want to do which they will anyways.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Ugh Reigns is such a shit face. Sucks that they're keeping Rollins heel for this clown.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess Vince is being hard headed and insists Reigns be the face in all this.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well I am starting to think WWE will even turn Cena heel to get Reigns over.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Ryan93 said:


> LOL...
> 
> They brought Seth back as a heel? Oh my god. Nobody's allowed to get in Roman's way I guess..


Yes and Rollins was in the middle of getting booed and Reigns came out and the boos doubled


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> BS if you ask me. They had an opportunity to bring Rollins back as a face with incredible momentum, and turn Roman into a true burning heel.
> 
> But what does creative do? How about more of the same?


They can eventually do a double turn. Rollins is fine as a heel still for now and he has gotten the fans back to turn against him.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I despise reigns


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope they realize Reigns is still gonna get booed, Rollins will still be cheered over that boring fuck. This company just wont give up will they?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

As long as Reigns is champ and they push "The Guy" moniker is every feud going to be like this where no matter who his opponent is the crowd's going to love him more than Reigns?


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Can you hear that?

That is a huge amount of fans just losing hope and checking out.


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

So Seth is still a heel and a chickenshit. Fuck this company.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

See this is horse shit though, everybody backs down to the Big Dog.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

They're really trying to make us earn that Rollins face turn, aren't they?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

What?

They could have made Seth a super-tweener, but they're making him a heel again? Against Reigns of all people?

Fuck off.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sounds like he's working on that right now :draper2


He's trying but at this point, he's going to be cheered no matter what. WWE should just really go with it. Stop sticking with formulaic plans that may not work.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Creative is going to cry so hard when this feud sucks donkey dicks bc theirs no defined heels or faces! Boo-city!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE killing themselves just to keep Roman a babyface.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Well...Rollins is still heel, because those "WE WANT ROLLINS" chants totally never happened right Vince?*


----------



## skynetwins1990 (Nov 3, 2014)

Love me some Seth but come on now. We all knew this was going to happen!!!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Seth booked as arrogant and coward heel again ..... COMPLETELY WRONG


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I still find amusing that Shane is still on TV and Undertakers supposed to retire after their match. :maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Yes! Shane!


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Well shit, they managed to screw up Rollins coming back. Kudos WWE!


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Nooooo Seth cant stay as a heel


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Reigns is garbage


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TD_DDT said:


> Anyone thinking he would be a face is LOL


He was a face and he should be a face but of course Vince is dumb and lost it.

Seth is the perfect face and had a huge face pop when he came out


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

TD Stinger said:


> Yep, knew it, lol. I’m glad he’s still himelf though. *Let the fans dictate what they want to do* which they will anyways.


:reneelel

Yes because that's worked with Reigns for the last 2 and a half years


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's not a RAW open w/o a McMahon rearing his ugly head.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Piper's Pit said:


> 10 minutes in and the buzz is already starting to wear off.
> 
> The material this guy has to work with is horrific.


How about maybe everybody seems to have forgotten how awesome he wasn't. I'd say they forgot how much he sucked, but that would probably earn me a hit squad headed for my house before the next stupid thing to come out of JBL's pie hole.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Brass rings are rusting away somewhere bc vince is stubborn


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck WWE.
Fuck Reigns.
Fuck Shane.
Fuck this shit.

Playoff time.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Make Seth insult the crowd 
Bring Roman out
I bet Vince thought that was a foolproof plan :vince6


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

From where Rollins was from a promo standpoint when he first entered the WWE system to where he is now: not saying he is at an elite level or anything but man what an improvement.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

WWE just refuses to have a top face that is actually cheered don't they?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WWE are incredibly stupid. I mean who writes this shit? Rollins not should be, just is a natural face now. Who is very over. Same with Wyatt. Reigns as hheel. Are they so bloody stubborn, that they well persist on forcing Reigns 2down the audiences throats, to the point of choking? At least give the audience a choice. Obviousley diddn't learn a damn thing from a decade of Cena. Why don't they like a Face who is actually cheered? For 13 years now their choice in Face has been two ppl no one likes Cena and Reigns. Weird.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Guys, previously we had hope that Rollins' return would be the saving grace for the company.

Five minutes into his return the WWE has already fucked it up.

We're in the Samoan Cena era, he will never turn "heel", he will never stop being the boring, predictable unbeatable "face" that nobody wants.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"You still got it."

This crowd. fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bugger, I was looking forward to Seth being face


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

"You Still Got It Chants" :aries2

Who the hell lost it? :confused


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Seth still can't talk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Seth booked as arrogant and coward heel again ..... COMPLETELY WRONG


Cant have anymore more popular or stronger than Reigns.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Seth booked as arrogant and coward heel again ..... COMPLETELY WRONG


Yeah hopefully this ends real quick and he becomes more brave.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The lenghts these fuckers go to just to protect Reigns. Little do they know they're aren't doing him any favors either. 

Well, nothing to see here... I'll check the highlights tomorrow.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

So Rollins is still a chickenshit heel because they want Roman to be THE guy.... fuck this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE is completely lost. They refuse to turn Seth face and Reigns heel. It's amazing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Bugger, I was looking forward to Seth being face


It will be a lot more fun if he does it on tv, imho.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Vince's stubbornness is unreal. For fucksake your face of the company is Seth Rollins, why can't you see it?

He is crazy over, meanwhile Reigns is utterly loathed. Oh WWE.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Rollins needs some longer slacks.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Roman vs Cena at Summerslam confirmed :mj2


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow. What a paint-by-numbers, anti-climatic piece of shit segment. It seemed designed to downplay Rollins' return.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Rollins vs. Reigns at MITB


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I guess AJ has just mystically lost interest in the title?

AJ gets to wrestle KO? That's something.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was it? :lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Woo-Woo-Woo said:


> Seth booked as arrogant and coward heel again ..... COMPLETELY WRONG


Why, because in the last six months everybody is suddenly lined up up to suck his cock? Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This will be the Survivor Series match that we never got. I doubt anyone really wanted it though.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*How to completely fuck up a possible Face Turn 101*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Shane is boring.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DeeGuy said:


> Vince's stubbornness is unreal. For fucksake your face of the company is Seth Rollins, why can't you see it?
> 
> He is crazy over, meanwhile Reigns is utterly loathed. Oh WWE.


FACE being the key word


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who can defend this shit? Roman and WWE fucking sucks. They just killed a babyface return.

They have NO ONE as over as Seth was just now, and turned him for Roman. :heston


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

So Crossfit Jesus will be buried at MITB..


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

What a shit segment for the return of the Man.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Lmfao.

Seth getting nuclear pops as a face.

Nope.

Keep him heel.

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha

This company.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Rollins will always be fine as heel or face but damn, this heel stuff has been done.

WWE desperately needed a sea-change... instead it's the same old motions. This is so fucking boring.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

You know, you could have very easily had Rollins be face here, Shane grant him the match, then Reigns gets into it with Shane and attacks him...boom, full heel....it was literally right there to push Roman full heel and have Seth be your face.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Cesaro, Ambrose and Crews along with AJ and Sheamus I see in the MITB match.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cesaro vs Miz #54646644


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Hope AJ goes over KO, wish they were not against each other though. Time for soccer. Out.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kevin Owen vs AJ Styles , one of those two wiill be out of MITB


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yea I'm about to watch the Cavs game screw this company


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Rollins is back to do the job that he was supposed to do back in Survivor Series. Nothing more.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone notice how NO ONE gave a fuck about that title match announcement?

Because they had the best chance for a top face in Seth, and ruined it for Vince's bitch-boy.

Justifying WWE after this is impossible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chris Jericho/Apollo Crews and AJ Styles/KO should be good.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just imagined if they turned HHH heel when he came back from injury in 2002. :heston


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they are wasting Owens vs AJ on a qualifying match FFS. Stupid Vince once again. WTF is wrong with him.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

This is WWE's other problem. Rather than building up a long and healthy feud between Rollins and Reigns with a payoff at Summerslam, nope, lets just make the match 10 minutes into Raw and leave it at that.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

So AJ gonna job to Owens now. Awesome.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Only 1 of KO/AJ in the MITB :wow


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> :reneelel
> 
> Yes because that's worked with Reigns for the last 2 and a half years


Yeah, but I didn’t want Seth to come back and be smiling, pandering face. I want him to be the same he’s been. Fans will cheer him anyways. Honestly at this point, who’s face and who’s heel is irrelevant.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

By the sounds of it we're back at square one and Rollins will be made to look like a bitch at MITB :mj2


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

So stupid to have styles vs Ko when both should be in money in the bank


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Shane has shown himself to be a complete charisma void. It was cool when he first came back. Now.... unkout


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I will really hate it if Zayn & Owens cost each other spots in MITB.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They just fucked EVERYTHING up all over again.

:lmao


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

So, Ambrose, Jericho, Zayn, Owens and Cesaro for the MITB ladder match.

I have forgotten anyone?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

We have to choose between AJ and Owens being mitb match :maury


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why the fuck are AJ and Kevin Owens fighting again? This is like the 4th time on Raw and Smackdown now.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Man fuck this Rollins is not the heel I can't take this crap anymore. Then they dump salt in the wound with AJ vs KO for mitb meaning they won't both be in it.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ABSOLUTELY TREMENDOUS reaction, crowd in his palms...

Stays heel. Seems to be as chickenshit as ever. Fuck this.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Roman Reigns is indirectly throwing everything out of whack and ruining good moment after good moment. They want Reigns to be the next Hogan or Austin so bad that it's just terrorizing potentially great moments. There's no hope as long as they refuse to accept what the fans want.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

witchblade000 said:


> Shane is boring.


He's boring in the role, and the decisions "he makes" are somehow even more boring than what we've had for the last few years.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

AJ Styles v. Kevin Owens? Hell yeah!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Poor AJ Styles. Right back to the Midgard and probably won't even win the MITB Briefcase....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well another opportunity wasted by WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> This is WWE's other problem. Rather than building up a long and healthy feud between Rollins and Reigns with a payoff at Summerslam, nope, lets just make the match 10 minutes into Raw and leave it at that.


They will probably have the next two PPV matches end in fuckery with the blow off match being at SS. At least that would be the smart thing to do


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Who can defend this shit? Roman and WWE fucking sucks. They just killed a babyface return.
> 
> They have NO ONE as over as Seth was just now, and turned him for Roman. :heston


They didn't turn him... he was heel when he got hurt.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CHEER HIM like you cheer Seth damn it! :vince3

He be the guy, why you no likey like I likey? :vince7


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

All you guys expected Seth to return and magically be a face :eagle. How does that make any sense at all? I haven't watched since last year but I haven't heard one person say the Authority has dragged his name through the dirt. Why would he come back as a face when he was a full on heel when he got hurt. Wouldn't make sense if he just came back and was against the Authority. 

It is stupid to have him be a full on heel though :Rollins

Other than that, it was a great promo. The usuals will say it was shit but he sounded comfortable out there and had no issues getting his point across. They never needed to limit him or protect him when it came to mic work.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> I guess AJ has just mystically lost interest in the title?


He lost twice so why should he get another rematch? Plus he is fighting to get into MITB tonight.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE: Can't even go one night without fucking up.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a feeling that The Club will turn on AJ tonight and allows Kevin to win.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

We just had a ladder match 2 months ago and now the winner of that WRESTLEMANIA match isn't getting a shot in this ladder match?

These assholes do everything to piss me off.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I'm not really concerned, but reading this thread Tuesday is more entertaining than the actual Show. Let me have this.


Thats to be expected. We write better than the WWE staff


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Would have been better if both AJ and KO were just in the MITB match itself.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

haven`t watched for few weeks. Watched main event of Extreme Rules, saw that Rollins came back and got a little curious what they will do with him. Turned Raw on moments ago and saw that Rollins is basically the same shit he was before the injury. And btw, I am not interested in Reigns vs Rollins. Reigns made Rollins his bitch many times before Rollins got injured. 

My god :trips7


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Will follow on twitter and stuff


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MM10 said:


> So AJ gonna job to Owens now. Awesome.


Attack by the club for not getting the job done last night? setting up AJ/Finn vs The Club at MITB?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still don't see why they want Reigns to be the top face.. When seth came out, did you hear that pop and the chants?! WWE is so fucking stubborn.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I forsee Orton returning at MITB.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE is completely lost. They refuse to turn Seth face and Reigns heel. It's amazing.


Father Vince knows best. He has his finger on the pulse of the fans. :eyeroll


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Im going to play Overwatch. Fuck this shithole company.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I wanted Rollins and I got Rollins. aint gonna let anyone start to ride his dick just because he's back, he doesn't give a shit about them lol. 

oh Seth :rollins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> They didn't turn him... he was heel when he got hurt.


Yes they did. When he came back out he got a face pop and was a face, Then typical WWE they made him heel. Such a wasted opportunity.

Its just like back in the day when HHH wa a huge heel and hated and came back from that injury and was a face.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> They didn't turn him... he was heel when he got hurt.


Roman has never got a pop like Rollins just did. Why would you 'keep' a guy like that heel, other than forcing a guy no one likes?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

razzathereaver said:


> WWE: Can't even go one night without fucking up.


The sad thing is that they can, they just don't want to.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I hope they are reserving the face turn for Rollins for a scenerio where HHH blames Seth for all the things that haven't gone HHH's way and a "student vs master" story bringing things full circle where Rollins goes over because for Rollins to stay heel for much longer particularly when you got Bray (albeit Bray might be in No Man's Land at this point) and Randy coming back: inexscusable


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> I forsee Orton returning at MITB.


That would be great.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Iron Man said:


> All you guys expected Seth to return and magically be a face :eagle. How does that make any sense at all? I haven't watched since last year but I haven't heard one person say the Authority has dragged his name through the dirt. Why would he come back as a face when he was a full on heel when he got hurt. Wouldn't make sense if he just came back and was against the Authority.
> 
> *It is stupid to have him be a full on heel though :Rollins*




Not really as Seth is gold as a heel and his promo was proof of that by getting the fans who was with him against him again. Rollins being heel can amount to good promos like tonight and entertaining stuff in general.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

Waaaaaah they didn't make Seth face and Roman heel even though I'll bitch when Roman wins regardless waaaah waaah waaah


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow this card actually looks pretty great tonight, can't wait for Styles/Owens. Crews vs Jericho should be very interesting.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> They will probably have the next two PPV matches end in fuckery with the blow off match being at SS. At least that would be the smart thing to do


That doesn't build anticipation. You only get the payoff once, which comes at MITB. Any after won't be the same.

Rollins should have continue to fuck with Reigns, have limited screen time and spend the next several weeks slowly breaking down the Roman Empire.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I am glad Seth is back as a heel. There is several lack of main event heels.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Please Sheamus lose!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I like how they are actually having people qualify for the match rather than just naming guys. Makes it seem more important. Owens vs. Styles huh? I would have figured both men would be in the match. Interested to see what happens there.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

BuzzKillington said:


> Shane has shown himself to be a complete charisma void. It was cool when he first came back. Now.... unkout


He reminds me of Lorne Michaels when he has a cameo on SNL. The only character he has is that goofy shuffle thing that doesn't even make sense for him to do anymore.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Solf said:


> ABSOLUTELY TREMENDOUS reaction, crowd in his palms...
> 
> Stays heel. Seems to be as chickenshit as ever. Fuck this.


This. What a major fuck up. All-time level fuck up....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now Sheamus and a stupid jobber. RAW has just went down the drain. Fucking idiots.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Sheamus was a WWE champion just a couple of months ago. This is really sad.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah, but I didn’t want Seth to come back and be smiling, pandering face. I want him to be the same he’s been. Fans will cheer him anyways. *Honestly at this point, who’s face and who’s heel is irrelevant.*


It's working....... :vince2

You've been VKM'ed buddy. No cure. Just sit back and relax, and enjoy your labotomy. It's plain sailing for you from here on in my friend.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

I FUCKIN LOVE SAMI.

THE LAST OF A DYING BREED.

A BABYFACE.

COME ON LAD.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

If Sheamus wins here :no:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why did Cole and Lillian both announce the match type?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Rollins-Reigns in the ME, I see only the Ambrose cash in as the only logical choice


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Sheamus for the win in this match up with interference from KO.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If Sheamus wins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw back to sucking just like that. They deserve the decreased ratings (lowest of all time) and the decreased attendance from last year. Fuck them.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"They boo him cuz they like him!" :jbl

"They cheer Seth cuz they hate him!" :jbl

:vince$


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah don't know why people thought Seth was gonna magically be face. For continuity sake, he had to return as a heel even if it ends up being for a very brief time. Nothing has happened for him to have a change in attitude suddenly, nor has anything happened to imply he's not on good terms with HHH/Stephanie anymore.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Sami Zayn already coming out to crickets

I figured he would be the most over out of the NXT 5


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Leather Rebel said:


> Sheamus was a WWE champion just a couple of months ago. This is really sad.


Even more sad that he got paired in a stable that no one gave a fuck about.


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

WTF has Crews done to deserve a MITB chance? Hasn't he been in shitty squash matches on RAW for a bit and then got demoted to the shitty Main Event!? Not even been on Smackdown I thought.

If he gets through... jesus christ they've made some cock ups already and it's only 25 mins in!


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Every time I see Sami Zayn come out with that hat I think of the Vince Russo interview where Russo thinks Zayn should have a cab driver gimmick.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

When's the last time we had a match between two non-US born redheads go one on one?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yes they did. When he came back out he got a face pop and was a face, Then typical WWE they made him heel. Such a wasted opportunity.
> 
> Its just like back in the day when HHH wa a huge heel and hated and came back from that injury and was a face.


I must have hallucinated because it sounded like he was messing around with the crowd. Like a heel. It wouldn't make sense for him to be face at this point just because some people sent him some cards.
And if I remember correctly, HHH was out longer and had more segments when it was closer to his return. I guess to judge reactions.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I hope Sheamus wins he was a champion not so long ago he should be able to at least qualify for the Mitb.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So I guess now ER is in the history books. And they are promtoing MITB now. So I missed the opener? Rollins was same old? Hahaha. Oh shit Reigns is still not over, and Rollins could be more over then Reigns. We need damage control. What pop? Oh that was just you know noise. Remember how Rollins destroyed Reigns head, and you all loved him. Pepperfarm remembers.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SHUT THE FUCK UP JBL


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Rollins-Reigns in the ME, I see only the Ambrose cash in as the only logical choice


Reigns is not dropping the title at MITB.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Forgot about it since I'm used to not caring, wanted to see THE MAN's promo, but oh well.

How was it? Still a chickenshit heel, I guess?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone misspelled "Rollins" name :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah, but I didn’t want Seth to come back and be smiling, pandering face. I want him to be the same he’s been. Fans will cheer him anyways. *Honestly at this point, who’s face and who’s heel is irrelevant.*


(Y)


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Ah, keep Rollins a heel, of course.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> Not really as Seth is gold as a heel and his promo was proof of that by getting the fans who was with him against him again. Rollins being heel can amount to good promos like tonight and entertaining stuff in general.


I agree, Rollins has cut some very good heel promo. He wasn't a bad heel at all no matter what some were saying. Would've been better had he been a tweener because now we just got a feud with heel Rollins against Reigns who has failed miserably as a face.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Let's give away Styles v Owens on raw! :vince$


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Therapy said:


> SHUT THE FUCK UP JBL


RAW commentary team should be Maurio Runnelo and the dude from NXT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Iron Man said:


> All you guys expected Seth to return and magically be a face :eagle. How does that make any sense at all? I haven't watched since last year but I haven't heard one person say the Authority has dragged his name through the dirt. Why would he come back as a face when he was a full on heel when he got hurt. Wouldn't make sense if he just came back and was against the Authority.
> 
> It is stupid to have him be a full on heel though :Rollins
> 
> Other than that, it was a great promo. The usuals will say it was shit but he sounded comfortable out there and had no issues getting his point across. They never needed to limit him or protect him when it came to mic work.


Most times when heels come back from injuries they are a face. Like i said look at HHH when he was one of the biggest heels in the company and everyone hated him, then came back from injury and was a huge face.

It made perfect sense to make him a face when coming back since he got that huge face pop. He could have easily said oh the authority was not here for me, once I was injured they didnt come see me but all you fans send your cards and well wishes. 

Reigns is already hated , just make him the heel since he is pretty much a heel anyways. Making Rollins a chicken shit heel again is stupid when he got one of th biggest pops we have heard in months.

As for his promo, outside of Owens its one of the best promos we have seen on Raw in 6 months. Anyone who claims the was a bad promo is just lying to themselves.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> I must have hallucinated because it sounded like he was messing around with the crowd. Like a heel. It wouldn't make sense for him to be face at this point just because some people sent him some cards.


It makes sense for him to be face. Like HHH should have been in 02. But WWE tend to screw up alot. Seth got a big pop. And is more over then Reigns. So naturally Seth should be face.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Rocketmansid said:


> Reigns is not dropping the title at MITB.


Let me dream, pls.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys, I've just subscribed to WWE Netwrok, is RAW live right now?
I'm currently seeing WWE Countdown.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match blows.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rocketmansid said:


> RAW commentary team should be Maurio Runnelo and the dude from NXT.


If you mean Corey Graves, yes, I have seen saying this for months.

If they want the NEW ERA they should change the commentary team as well.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> Let's give away Styles v Owens on raw! :vince$


This is like the tenth time they fought each other


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Someone misspelled "Rollins" name :lol


Yeah, someone also fucked up his return.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Honestly at this point, who’s face and who’s heel is irrelevant.


Well then, let's see who:

bashes the crowd
cheats to win
and run away like a bitch

during this feud. No face or heel? :heston


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

WWE Attitude said:


> Guys, I've just subscribed to WWE Netwrok, is RAW live right now?
> I'm currently seeing WWE Countdown.


To my knowledge: Raw isn't immediately on the network


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Yeah, but I didn’t want Seth to come back and be smiling, pandering face. I want him to be the same he’s been. Fans will cheer him anyways. *Honestly at this point, who’s face and who’s heel is irrelevant.*


Only in the mind of Vince and those who agree with him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE Attitude said:


> Guys, I've just subscribed to WWE Netwrok, is RAW live right now?
> I'm currently seeing WWE Countdown.


Raw is never live on the network. Its on USA network (in the US)


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Zayn and Owens better not both lose to set them up for a singles match...


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Bayley <3 said:


> Let's give away Styles v Owens on raw! :vince$


They wasted it long ago, it's already happened both on RAW and Smackdown. This will be their 3rd singles match on TV already.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WWE Attitude said:


> Guys, I've just subscribed to WWE Netwrok, is RAW live right now?
> I'm currently seeing WWE Countdown.


You can only watch RAW live on TV.. It's not live on the Network


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Iron Man said:


> I agree, Rollins has cut some very good heel promo. He wasn't a bad heel at all no matter what some were saying. *Would've been better had he been a tweener because now we just got a feud with heel Rollins against Reigns who has failed miserably as a face.*


*

*

Oh yeah a anti hero Rollins would of worked and been cool to see too. He still could of had a do not care about the fans attitude but not be a cheater anymore and coward, someone who fights their own battles and wins honorably, but still talks a lot of trash and is not a good person really.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Well then, let's see who:
> 
> bashes the crowd
> cheats to *lose*
> ...


Fixed that for ya!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Sheamus needs to stop with all these fake looking spots and squash skinny Sami.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm all like :lmao at the mass butt-hurt because Rollins didn't turn face for all his little girlie-fans. 

Seriously, in the last 24 hours this place has gotten more pathetic than WWE's booking meetings.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> It's working....... :vince2
> 
> You've been VKM'ed buddy. No cure. Just sit back and relax, and enjoy your labotomy. It's plain sailing for you from here on in my friend.


Lol. More like I know Vince ain’t turning Roman heel. I’ve long since given up hope on that. And I don’t care anymore. Him and Styles had a great feud. Neither was face. Neither was heel. Just two guys going after the belt trying to be the best. That’s all I need.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Rollens :lol :lol 

What a fun half hour, WWE is making some top quality decisions tonight


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

We have no need for a double turn because the golden boy is getting a "passionate" response. :vince5 :jbl :vince5 :jbl


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I imagine this is how Vince instructs his staff to behave, and this is what he does in the back for 3 hours every Monday:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SDWarrior said:


> Zayn and Owens better not both lose to set them up for a singles match...


Owens should win MITB


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

SDWarrior said:


> Zayn and Owens better not both lose to set them up for a singles match...


Have a feeling that is what will exactly happen.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Fans should hopefully replace You Sold Out chants (that definitely will make a return) with Same Old Shit chants to Seth


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vince is one stubborn motherfucker, he absolutely refuses to give the fans what they want. He's constantly at odds with them and constantly tries to displease them. Never have i seen a company where they intentionally try to agitate their customers, like literally trying to drive them away. Its not a hard concept, the people cheer for a wrestler you push them as a face, the fans boo a certain wrestler you push them as a heel, its fucking simple.

Back in the day Vince once upon a time actually listened to the audience and pushed the right guys, but for some reason today he gets a hard for certain guys despite them not being over and pushes regardless. Old outta touch fucker has seriously lost it and needs to be put in a home.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So basically all that matters is that Reigns looks like sense. HE looks strong. Screw the rest? IS the Screw the Rest Era? Feels and looks like it.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Delbusto1 said:


> They wasted it long ago, it's already happened both on RAW and Smackdown. This will be their 3rd singles match on TV already.


That serves me for not watching weekly! :vincecry I never watch smackdown so I'd never have known that one.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This match blows.


This show is completely garbage now. Stone Cold can announce his return and I'd give no fucks.

Only thing to save this shit is a Punk return and that's :heston


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Sheamus should win this only because I could actually see him winning again. Zayn doesn't stand a chance


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

WWE Attitude said:


> Guys, I've just subscribed to WWE Netwrok, is RAW live right now?
> I'm currently seeing WWE Countdown.


Raw is not live, and available a month after it aired. 
Should have checked before subscribing.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens should win MITB


Agreed, he should.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I have no interest in a Reigns/Rollins feud, but the ONE thing that could have made it appealing is if their roles were reversed. Reigns as a clueless good guy and Rollins as a cackling coward has been done and I'm tired.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

TD Stinger said:


> Lol. More like I know Vince ain’t turning Roman heel. I’ve long since given up hope on that. And I don’t care anymore. Him and Styles had a great feud. Neither was face. Neither was heel. Just two guys going after the belt trying to be the best. That’s all I need.


You're not a bad guy, you're not a good guy, you're just a satisfied guy.

Good for you (Y)

Enjoy Raw.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Therapy said:


> You can only watch RAW live on TV.. It's not live on the Network





birthday_massacre said:


> Raw is never live on the network. Its on USA network (in the US)





WrestlingOracle said:


> To my knowledge: Raw isn't immediately on the network


Ahh bummer, really wanted to see Seth live :crying:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Zayn wins, Owens loses.

Owens takes Zami out in the match so that Zayn can't win. OR Owens takes Zayn out before the match and takes his spot, only for Zayn to interfere and spot Owens from winning.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> Most times when heels come back from injuries they are a face. Like i said look at HHH when he was one of the biggest heels in the company and everyone hated him, then came back from injury and was a huge face.
> 
> *It made perfect sense to make him a face when coming back since he got that huge face pop. *He could have easily said oh the authority was not here for me, once I was injured they didnt come see me but all you fans send your cards and well wishes.
> 
> ...


It doesn't make sense because of what I said. He was with the authority when he got hurt. They haven't been talking shit about him so why would he just come back and be against them? Yes he was always going to get a big pop but it still wouldn't make sense unless he cut a promo about how he was watching Raw every week and saw how bad the Authority truly was; thus making him a face. 

It's too early to tell if he's just a chickenshit heel again. He probably is but you never know.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Owens should win MITB


I agree with this, KO teasing cash ins and talking trash would be gold and when he eventually cashes it in successfully it will be a cool moment. KO should be placed into the main event scene now.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Sheamus is the future of the company


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Only in the mind of Vince and those who agree with him.


Really? Cause I just saw a real good feud with Styles and Reigns. There was no heel. There was no face. Just two guys trying to be the champion and be the best. Yes, in a perfect world I’d love to see Roman as a heel. But I’m not stupid, I know it’s not happening.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

SAMI CLOTHESLINEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE Attitude said:


> *Guys, I've just subscribed to WWE Netwrok,* is RAW live right now?
> I'm currently seeing WWE Countdown.


Why would you go and do a thing like that?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I like that Sami has added that big momentum changer clothesline to his arsenal, it serves him well in matches like this.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Holy shit, Cole actually called it the Michinoku Driver and not Blue Thunder Bomb or "what a slam!"


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Sleepngbear said:


> I'm all like :lmao at the mass butt-hurt because Rollins didn't turn face for all his little girlie-fans.
> 
> Seriously, in the last 24 hours this place has gotten more pathetic than WWE's booking meetings.


I am not butthurt. I am just saying that WWE messed it up and lost my interest


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Iron Man said:


> It doesn't make sense because of what I said. He was with the authority when he got hurt. They haven't been talking shit about him so why would he just come back and be against them? Yes he was always going to get a big pop but it still wouldn't make sense unless he cut a promo about how he was watching Raw every week and saw how bad the Authority truly was; thus making him a face.
> 
> *It's too early to tell if he's just a chickenshit heel again. He probably is but you never know.*


*

*

I hope that is not the case as that has been done before and Seth should evolve with his character. He should be a heel who is cautious of his opponents but not scared and takes the fight to anyone by himself and doesn't run away from his problems and ask for help.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Yeah, someone also fucked up his return.


That they did. Vince still wants Reigns to be the face of the fucking company, when it should be Rollins.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok good. That hopefully means Owens should somehow win.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just glad Sami won clean.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck this Sami Zayn garbage. Curb stomp his ass!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"How many people do that to Shameus?"
:cole

Everybody anymore Cole, Everybody. Brawlers are just here to job for the flippy in the New Era.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

A recent WHC can't even qualify for the MITB :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Sami won!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I hated Sheamus when he was heel because he never lost. Now he is a heel and is everything what he does.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sheamus must have heat, yo!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Excellent. Doubt he'll win but hopefully pulls off a nice couple spots in the match.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Haha Shaemus jobs to the Vanilla Midget.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank God! I feared Sheamus was going to win for a second.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Well then, let's see who:
> 
> bashes the crowd
> cheats to win
> ...


And why does it matter? Lol. Seriously, we’ve seen many people in the past get cheered while cheating. At this point, it doesn’t matter. Again, in my world Reigns would be heel. But this is what we have. Why have Rollins change who he is if it doesn’t matter.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ginger on Ginger crime


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Good match. And loved the Yakuza kick being used out of nowhere. Great finish.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I remember when face Sheamus was unbeatable as fuck.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes Sami!


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

Sheamus hitting the Irish Superman punch and still getting beat...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Sheamus gimmick change incomming


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

That Helluva Kick needs to be replaced. The tornado DDT or blue thunder bomb should be his finisher


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No one cares.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

There's gonna be ANOTHER charlotte promo?

Fucking shoot me.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow clean victory for Sami and he is in the MITB. I guess that means KO will win his match and be in the MITB match asell.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match. Happy to see Sami in MITB.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ginger on Ginger crime


They could be a good tag team they also have the same finisher.

They could both run from opposite turnbuckles and squish heads between their boots... Helluva Brogue Kick.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am not A Pissed off Customer. I am not THAT Pissed off Customer. I am THE Pissed OFf Customer


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sami seems to use about 5 moves that could be and should be legitimate finishers. Someone like Big Cass should be using Blue Thunder Bomb as his finisher.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Rocketmansid said:


> [/B]
> 
> I hope that is not the case as that has been done before and Seth should evolve with his character. He should be a heel who is cautious of his opponents but not scared and takes the fight to anyone by himself and doesn't run away from his problems and ask for help.


That will be the case. WWE wants to teach kids that losers that cheat and run away never win and champion like Reigns who never quits and is brave wins.
WWE is for kids like Reigns and Cena have said. This product will never get better.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*If I understand how this company works, I know Sami ain't winning the MITB match. But it's nice to know he'll be in it.*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> There's gonna be ANOTHER charlotte promo?
> 
> Fucking shoot me.


YOU WILL LIKE CHARLOTTE GOD DAMMIT!! :vince


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> And why does it matter? Lol. Seriously, we’ve seen many people in the past get cheered while cheating. At this point, it doesn’t matter. Again, in my world Reigns would be heel. But this is what we have. Why have Rollins change who he is if it doesn’t matter.


It's funny that it doesn't matter to just people who like Roman. Everyone else can go get fucked right?

Because guess what, he never fucking loses, he gets pushed over everybody, he gets fucking booed out of the arena and they hold his opponents down so they can justify his garbage ass.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Either AJ Or Owens not making it :ti:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> That they did. Vince still wants Reigns to be the face of the fucking company, when it should be Rollins.


It's alright. We'll fight harder, cheer more, and boo Reigns worse than Eva Marie.

I still have faith that Crossfit Jesus will save us.


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

still upset about vince trying everything.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Sheamus gimmick change incomming


Its for the best.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No one cares about Apollo, Vince. :Out

Thank you Sheamus!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

An NXT callup being used a punching bag....for Sheamus.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why does Apollo even have a qualifying match.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Ugh Sheamus is back on TV, damn it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I called it! Sheamus gimmick change!!!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I forgot Apollo Crews even existed.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Sheamus :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> You're not a bad guy, you're not a good guy, you're just a satisfied guy.
> 
> Good for you (Y)
> 
> Enjoy Raw.


I will. You can make fun if you want. If you want to keep holding out hope for something that won’t happen, be my guest.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhh.............


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you fella


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You need Hardcore smarks need to face facts. Vince doesent care about hard core smarks anymore. HE doesen't care about actual wrestling fans. HE cares about money. He cares about casuals. He knows Casuals love REigns. PArticularly Women. Beyond Social Media that is the best creative you are ever going to see ever again.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Crews is a jobber :mj2


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh fellow white people lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GYRATION TIME!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

3 min of non-PG. Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please let Sheamus just be a asshole. No mohawk, no goofy ass group. Just a brawler that beats the fuck out of these non charismatic jobbers.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I hope The Vaudevillians don't get the Ascension "push" after ER.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Annee of yenuera tryin rice up. I beedera knockya down.

Some Steiner shit there from Sheamus


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*RKO to replace Crews.*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Just tuned in, and it sounds like they're writing Rollins into a heel that nobody wants to boo to compliment Reigns being a face that nobody wants to cheer.

You know most people would just commit to making the most obvious double turn in WWE history, but this is...cool...too...I guess?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Feel da powa!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Sheamus new gimmick is be against the change, basically it's like having Vince Mcmahon on TV.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

New Day is easily the most over thing the WWE have had in a long time (save Daniel Bryan)


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The New Day can fuck off.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

6 man tag right now! But wait gotta let New Day have their mandatory promo time cause they're so god damn funny..... I really hate it when Vince latches onto an act, it becomes so much worse. New Day always get promo time before a match, fucking always.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Crews!! Lol good for Sheamus taking him out


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow 1200 episodes, that's crazy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is









Bring back :rollins


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Sheamus/Crews feud?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *RKO to replace Crews.*


Pls this


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

People wonder why Reigns keep getting pushed but than talk about him when the current segment on television has nothing to do with him. 

You want Reigns to go than ignore him


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Big E's voice getting higher than RVD.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

TD Stinger said:


> I will. You can make fun if you want. If you want to keep holding out hope for something that won’t happen, be my guest.


I like you, I only made fun slightly. It's not a personal knock either, if you like it, good for you. I am sincere and don't mean to cause offense with my sarcasm. 

We just have differeing opions on Raw that's all. I use this thread on a Monday for jokes and shit. A lot of us do, it's the only way to get through.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Ok..... I can admit it, they jumped the shark.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

lets go RAPTORS!!!!!!!

Hope the writers scripted a favoriable outcome for the north  haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is absolutely horrific.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Big E looking like a straight creeper with that cake.*


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Lol Social Outcast push?


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why would you go and do a thing like that?


Well the only way for me is to watch it online at the moment unfortunately.
Never thought they wouldn't air it live on the network.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HEATH SLATER BAY-BAY!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rose watching like :mj2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Those girls in the front row would get the dick.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

YAY THE SOCIAL OUTCASTS! Said no one ever!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the social outcast didnt get released lol

So those losers are still in the WWE but Cody and Sandow are not


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> The New Day can fuck off.


Lol the casuals love them, and they are super over. Not going to happen.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Holy shit could these guys be getting a push just to say FU Adam Rose you woman abusing drug addicted cunt?*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Adam Benoit nowhere to be seen :mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm

This roster they have and they have to showcase these 3 jobbers already, not an hour in.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

That's kinda refreshing. They are still going to be jobbers in the end, but still refreshing. :clap


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Bo train!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is too "entertaining". New Day's shelf life has expired.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SpikeDudley said:


> People wonder why Reigns keep getting pushed but than talk about him when the current segment on television has nothing to do with him.
> 
> You want Reigns to go than ignore him


People talk about Reigns BECAUSE he's getting pushed, it's not the other way around.

You can't ignore 60% of the show.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I guess social outcast are mad that Adam got fired.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Wild Job Squad appears*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The social outcast.... Really?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *If I understand how this company works, I know Sami ain't winning the MITB match. But it's nice to know he'll be in it.*


he will have one of the best spots in the match.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Social Outcast :shockedpunk


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> People talk about Reigns BECAUSE he's getting pushed, it's not the other way around.
> 
> You can't ignore 60% of the show.


Reigns was in the ring for like ten minutes tonight. He will probably be closer to 6% of Raw not 60%


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Lemme guess..Raw opened with a 20 minute Seth promo. THAT is why I didn't miss him while he was gone...and why I took my shower and washed the dishes at 8pm tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Let's go Raptors. Fuck Cavs and Warriors bitch asses!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bo Dallas in a singlet will never not be funny. :HA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> This is too "entertaining". New Day's shelf life has expired.


This is what happens when it goes from new day having free reign over their segments because Vince doest care about them but then they get popular, and Vince starts telling them what they have to go out and do.

Once they got to their height of popularity is when they got bad because they started having stupid shit written for them


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mysterious Rhythm said:


> Lemme guess..Raw opened with a 20 minute Seth promo. THAT is why I didn't miss him while he was gone...and why I took my shower and washed the dishes at 8pm tonight.


6 minutes to be exact. And so far, it was by far the best part of the show.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad that that scrub Sheamus is finally jobbing. Should've happened in 2009 tbh. Never got what they saw in him to begin with.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mysterious Rhythm said:


> Lemme guess..Raw opened with a 20 minute Seth promo. THAT is why I didn't miss him while he was gone...and why I took my shower and washed the dishes at 8pm tonight.


You also missed the fake eye color contact wearing piece of boring trash too.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *RKO to replace Crews.*


This would be awesome as fuck


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> It's funny that it doesn't matter to just people who like Roman. Everyone else can go get fucked right?
> 
> Because guess what, he never fucking loses, he gets pushed over everybody, he gets fucking booed out of the arena and they hold his opponents down so they can justify his garbage ass.


Garbage huh? Well, I just saw that garbage have two great PPV main events where did more than just hold his own. I ain’t the president of his fan club. But I’ll give credit where credit is due. Fact is, I still find things in this I enjoy with Roman since Wrestlemania. And I will until the time they fuck it up.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Axel ripping off Cena nowadays instead of Hogan?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol to anyone who thinks Reigns is not 100% wwe right now. Give me a break.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Seth's shitty, long promos became a running gag on this one forum I used to go too. We used to time them and compare each weeks lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh god it's Social Cringecast


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Glad that that scrub Sheamus is finally jobbing. Should've happened in 2009 tbh. Never got what they saw in him to begin with.


Great size and in ring ability. Lacked natural charisma though to get people really into him long term


----------



## bálorisayiddo (Feb 19, 2015)

Face Reigns and heel Rollins?

Creative are trying to push custard up a hill with a fork.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cipher said:


> Seth's shitty, long promos became a running gag on this one forum I used to go too. We used to time them and compare each weeks lol


And they drew more than 2016's Raws. 

:ha

Oh, Brownian..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well Heath just did what his role is jobbing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Lol to anyone who thinks Reigns is not 100% wwe right now. Give me a break.


Let's not act like that's organic. They made him the show, and that's why it's shit.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

A champ won a non title match on Raw? I shouldnt have to say this but wow logic.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Social outcasts!! LOL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm so salty that cake didn't end up in Cole's face, there are no words.
Well ok, I guess not that bothered. But it would have been nice.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

#SlaterBuried :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Vince in the back ROFL'n


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"A cake explosion!" :cole

Fuckin dork. fpalm


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> 6 minutes to be exact. And so far, it was by far the best part of the show.


So what did he do the other 14? Stand there? Cause no way was he only out there 6 minutes. He had to be whining about something. :lol



You know I'm just jerking your chain. I am happy that you are happy that Seth is back. But I still didn't miss him at all.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Anyone other than Cole would have been a disappointment


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

'It's a double layer ice cream cake'

Clearly a sponge cake.

Dammit JBL.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> #SlaterBuried :lol


Was he really ever above ground, tho?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Cesaro has to win.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

bálorisayiddo said:


> Face Reigns and heel Rollins?
> 
> Creative are trying to *push custard up a hill with a fork.*


What the.... ?

:clap

Never heard this phrase before. I love it.

You got any more analogies for Reigns push? I would love to hear them....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sooo Cesaro goes over clean right?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Roho said:


> Was he really ever above ground, tho?


#SlaterReBuried


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> And they drew more than 2016's Raws.
> 
> :ha
> 
> Oh, Brownian..


Nobody quit watching because of Seth's absense. fpalm


----------



## link85 (Nov 1, 2015)

Future endeavors


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Thats wack if I'm Slater I be like fuck this I'm out


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

This Raw...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> 'It's a double layer ice cream cake'
> 
> Clearly a sponge cake.
> 
> Dammit JBL.


Are you saying that cake was a sponge cake?



It was not a sponge cake lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mysterious Rhythm said:


> So what did he do the other 14? Stand there? Cause no way was he only out there 6 minutes. He had to be whining about something. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm just jerking your chain. I am happy that you are happy that Seth is back. But I still didn't miss him at all.


Actually, Reigns came out and stood there..followed by Shane. Not even close to a 20 minute promo. It's really time people move on. It was a year ago and they clearly aren't happening anymore.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh man, was that whole match designed just for Slater to take yet another cake to the face? lol

But i lawled at his attempt at the Bo Train, i couldn't help it, t'was glorious selling lol.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I went from 'New Day jumped the shark' to 'Get the fuck off my tv screen forever' in about 7 minutes.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Sooo Cesaro goes over clean right?


Yeah they're not going to let Miz go for the briefcase while being IC champ.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Sooo Cesaro goes over clean right?


Probably 

Kinda interested who will be facing the Miz at MITB for the I C title with Cesaro and Zayn in the ladder match

Possibly Dolph Ziggler or AJ Styles?


----------



## guvan (Dec 10, 2009)

Slater ya weren't supposed to fake that one... zero cake on his face  one of those "great workers" Russo loves so much


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

If this turns out to be New days new title opponents story, then I think creative have given up writing and are just naming random items.

"So how do we get Ambrose and Jericho to fight?", "Em...smash a plant?"

"Ok cool and once extreme rules is over what about the tag scene?" "I dunno...something to do with cake?!"


----------



## JuxGiant (Jul 8, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> #SlaterBuried :lol


At least he was buried in cake?

:heyman6


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Nobody quit watching because of Seth's absense. fpalm


Nobody is watching because of Roman.

Nobody stopped because no Cena.

On and on.

Wrestling fans keep watching because we are all fucking dumb as fuck and submit to these assholes that spit in our face.

The casuals don't watch, which is why their ratings is laughable. We keep WWE afloat.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I like you, I only made fun slightly. It's not a personal knock either, if you like it, good for you. I am sincere and don't mean to cause offense with my sarcasm.
> 
> We just have differeing opions on Raw that's all. I use this thread on a Monday for jokes and shit. A lot of us do, it's the only way to get through.


Oh no problem man (or woman).

It’s just my opinion that this is a show that I can enjoy since Mania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No way Cesaro loses. He brings way more to MITB than Miz.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Are you saying that cake was a sponge cake?
> 
> 
> 
> It was not a sponge cake lol


Looked a spongecake to me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SpikeDudley said:


> Probably
> 
> Kinda interested who will be facing the Miz at MITB for the I C title with Cesaro and Zayn in the ladder match
> 
> Possibly Dolph Ziggler or AJ Styles?


If it's fucking Ziggler....


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Ugh damn it now I want cake. Thanks alot New Day


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Nobody is watching because of Roman.
> 
> Nobody stopped because no Cena.
> 
> ...


I don't watch WWE if im not interested in the current product. Maybe you should stop watching if you don't find interest in it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Looked a spongecake to me.


 I dont think you know what a sponge cake is then lol

If it was a sponge cake Big E wouldn't have been able to put his hand in it like that.

this is sponge cake









Because its like a sponge


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That's the reaction the IC champ gets.

And people wonder why it's not taken seriously.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Natecore said:


> Nobody quit watching because of Seth's absense. fpalm


And nobody watched more because of Reigns presence. What's your point.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Shane McMahon podcast with Mick Foley? **** YEAH!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> No way Cesaro loses. He brings way more to MITB than Miz.


Which is all the reason Vince that senile old fuck needs for him to lose. Yeah.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> I dont think you know what a sponge cake is then lol
> 
> If it was a sponge cake Big E wouldn't have been able to put his hand in it like that.


Yeah, a power lifter wouldn't be able to put his hand through a cake.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> I don't watch WWE if im not interested in the current product. Maybe you should stop watching if you don't find interest in it


Right now, I'm not. I'm watching Raps/Cavs. Props to your strength though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I could watch Maryse in a four way. :curry2


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Daaaa Mezzzzzzz


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Maryse thinking shes AJ Lee has. Miss AJ.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Right now, I'm not. I'm watching Raps/Cavs. Props to your strength though.


Fuck drake tho...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Yeah, a power lifter wouldn't be able to put his hand through a cake.


Not a sponge cake. It wouldn't pull out like it did. It was a sheet cake.
You were giving JBL shit for calling it by the wrong name and you called it the wrong cake too. At least JBL was closer than you were


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Seriously, Maryse is finest woman that has ever been part of the WWE. :banderas


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

SO WHAT KIND OF CAKE WAS IT????!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SpikeDudley said:


> Probably
> 
> Kinda interested who will be facing the Miz at MITB for the I C title with Cesaro and Zayn in the ladder match
> 
> Possibly Dolph Ziggler or AJ Styles?


 A thug﻿


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Please ban Maryse from talking.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> SO WHAT KIND OF CAKE WAS IT????!!!!!!


It was a sheet cake, the kind normal birthday cakes are made out of. lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is brutal


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Live Sex 2.0 needs to happen with these two.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro needs to come out and cuck Miz.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SpikeDudley said:


> Probably
> 
> Kinda interested who will be facing the Miz at MITB for the I C title with Cesaro and Zayn in the ladder match
> 
> Possibly Dolph Ziggler or AJ Styles?


AJ might be feuding with the Club although he would be a good challenger. Ziggler is a geek so he's not challenging.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not a sponge cake. It wouldn't pull out like it did. It was a sheet cake.
> You were giving JBL shit for calling it by the wrong name and you called it the wrong cake too. At least JBL was closer than you were


You know what, a sheet cakes makes a lot more sense.

I retract my statements.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Maryse may be the worst promo on the current roster, which says alot. Wow


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is it just me but has Cesaro got alot more charasmatic since he picked up that Bond Gimmick?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Maryse is life. Those bewbs are 100!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> Fuck drake tho...


Drake is a bitch......like Lebron.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

JBL with a Lauren Bacall and Humphrey Bogart reference.

WTF!


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

I take it I didn't miss anything from the Miz and Maryse promo?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Charlotte > Maryse on Promos :lol


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

So Cesaro is out of the ic title picture


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cesaro is such a freak stamina-wise, dude could probably kill the 100 meter.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

STRONK AF


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Stockton said:


> I take it I didn't miss anything from the Miz and Maryse promo?


A good shot at Maryse's tits.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Cesaro is strong as fuck.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> And they drew more than 2016's Raws.
> 
> :ha
> 
> Oh, Brownian..


I knew you'd red rep that.

Who's Brownian?..


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

No going to lie...JBLs constant insulting of Byron is hilarious.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

WWE is clearly competent when they can have a show like NXT. Why does Vince have to be involved in EVERYTHING on the main roster


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dat athleticism...Quick lets bury him,doesn't connect with the audience.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just turned on RAW during a commercial and they literally have Miz vs Cesaro again? :kobefacepalm

Have they announced Usos vs the PG Club Sandwich yet? :cole


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, I have hard time believing Miz could ever beat Cesaro clean. Dude was running laps on Miz.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Is it me or did WWE fucking up the Rollins Face Turn kill the crowd?


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Take the title off Miz already


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Chad Allen said:


> Is it me or did WWE fucking up the Rollins Face Turn kill the crowd?


..What face turn?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Just turned on RAW during a commercial and they literally have Miz vs Cesaro again? :kobefacepalm
> 
> Have they announced Usos vs the* PG Club Sandwich yet?* :cole


This is why I love you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chad Allen said:


> Is it me or did WWE fucking up the Rollins Face Turn kill the crowd?


Took me out of it fast as fuck. Was excited for RAW for the first time this year, and that happened. Hilarious.


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

So anyone thinks Dean wins the MITB to set up the Shield triple threat at Summerslam??


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> And nobody watched more because of Reigns presence. What's your point.


A bit testy aren't we. Just refuting the guy that alluded the ratings were higher because of Rollins when he was around.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Chad Allen said:


> Is it me or did WWE fucking up the Rollins Face Turn kill the crowd?


Yep.

Raw was exciting for all of 5 minutes and then it died. The trolling by VKM & co. is off the charts


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WWE new mission statement. Give the fans the opposite of what they wanting #Winning

Vince the show maybe exciting. Reigns may not be a face. Damn it you tell Rollins to go out their and shoot people in the face. But Vince? Do it Damn it!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not even a fanboy of Cesaro but I'm getting tired of him not being in the main event.

He's in a match, I wake up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

BryanWyatt2015 said:


> So anyone thinks Dean wins the MITB to set up the Shield triple threat at Summerslam??


I know people want to see this, but me:










Fuck Roman beating both Dean and Seth at the same time.

Fuck Dean getting a push just to lose.

Fuck putting the true future of the company Seth in that match.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

But...But faces and heels don't matter anymore.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, don't kill him, Cesaro.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> It was a sheet cake, the kind normal birthday cakes are made out of. lol


So it wasn't a booty cake, then?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesaro should be squashing Miz.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

PLEASE WWE, please fucking have JBL's bitch ass mumble out the words "They are cheering Seth because they hate him!" just 1 fucking time during this feud. Pretty please! Give me the fuckery! :jbl.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cesaro should be squashing Miz.


Wheres the fun in that? .


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

YES!!!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank the lord...


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

YES !!!


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

MITB is looking pretty good so far!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What an absolute yawner of a match that was.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Raps about to break the spirit of the Cleveland Lebrons.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Someone was right when they said Cesaro is going to sell that shoulder for the rest of his career.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> ..What face turn?


The opportunity to turn him i meant.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

There. Somebody sold an injury ...and won anyways.

You people happy now?


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

I haven't seen a champion who's been pinned as many times as The Miz


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hit a three, Cavs. 

FUCK


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cesaro clean.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Gotch Neutralizer!? Poor Simon Gotch he wasn't ready to be neutralized! *


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Someone was right when they said Cesaro is going to sell that shoulder for the rest of his career.


It worked for Daniel Bryan :shrug


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins about to carry that match.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Honestly the moment Seth went back to chicken shit heel state. And Stepped out of the ring Raw was over. Rollins well job to Reigns unfortunately.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Chad Allen said:


> The opportunity to turn him i meant.


You guys should know better...Roman is the face of the company.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That Steph - Seth sexual chemistry.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, there's the seeds for a new beginning..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WOW. Seth trying to get back with Steph and she's the one with the cock block. :kobefacepalm

FUCK YOU WWE!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They are gong to make Seth an even bigger pussy heel, I can see it already.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

There happy babies

Setting up that Rollins/HHH feud to turn him face


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Translation: 

"If I'm going to cheat on my husband with anyone, it's going to be my brother, not you."


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Time to turn face baby boy (Rollins) !


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Does Steph mean their relationship has changed? Haha. WWE teasing a Face Turn? Maybe


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y2J and that goddamn scurf :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Steph's streak of being smarter than a man continues. You're just an out of touch geek, Seth.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Someone was right when they said Cesaro is going to sell that shoulder for the rest of his career.


It will be the new Bob Orton thing when he had that cast for year lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth and Jericho. Fuck the rest.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow Ladyballs sure has a strong handshake. Those flotation devices looking decent though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth looking a tad sleazy like a 70's porn star.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Just turn Rollins face please.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie is literally smarter than no one in WWE..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena to enter MITB


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Finally! A real return!!!

Missed ya, Cena! :mark:

:yes


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Would make sense if Crews does not come out and is hurt from Sheamus. Crews can beat Sheamus at MITB instead of being in the match. Bring back Randy! Come on!*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Jericho better beat Apollo here.

Jericho vs Cesaro vs Jobber vs Owens vs who the hell ever looks pretty good.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I see that WWE made sure Jericho received the latest treatment that medical science has to offer:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena against all odds LOL

Love how they lied about his injury just so they can claim he came back in half the time.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Never thought i'd say this but SAVE US CENA


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Does Steph mean their relationship has changed? Haha. WWE teasing a Face Turn? Maybe


Yeah she fucked up...Or Seth is getting some special treatment we don't know about...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You know why Cena and Seth have returned early. Because Reigns is flopping hard :lol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

BIG MATCH JOHNNY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena taking FOREVER to come back from his injury.

:ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Would make sense if Crews does not come out and is hurt from Sheamus. Crews can beat Sheamus at MITB instead of being in the match. Bring back Randy! Come on!*


The last thing we need is Blandy Borton in a MITB.

Its supposed to be the new era.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Next week's show gonna really suck. Cena's back. Booooo!


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

KingCosmos said:


> Never thought i'd say this but SAVE US CENA


from?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Cena to enter MITB


This :mark:


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Cena > Roman

Can't believe I am saying this but..Thank god for Cena


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

VitoCorleone said:


> from?


:reigns2


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Apollo is not selling the beating.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ROFL @ over the top bandaging.. EMT here and I just can't with all that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Crews isnt even selling his injury LOL

Send him back to NXT FFS


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

crews no selling something that happened twenty five minutes ago.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

VitoCorleone said:


> from?


The hound


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Apollo smiles too damn much.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Is there a reason why he's not selling an injury?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That attack getting absolutely no sold :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What was the point of the Sheamus backstage attack if he's just gonna come out as if it never happened?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Stop smiling Apollo...Seriously...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

STOP FUCKING SMILING CREWS. You just got your ass handed to you by Sheamus and you're fucking SMILING like you're just glad to be here. fpalm :cuss:


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait so Apollo may be "hurt" from that attack, but last night Roman can no sell all those chair shots?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Smiling > Selling

2016 WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Next week's show gonna really suck. Cena's back. Booooo!


yeah we will have to now deal with Super Reigns AND Super Cena, that will be 1/4 of the show having to watch both of them. UGH


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> Apollo is not selling the beating.


Amateur. Fire him.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Diddnt this guy get killed a moment ago? Did he forget to sell? Or is he just lazy lol? Wow. Austin was right kids these days just happy to be on tv.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

We fucking get it. 9 months but he comes back in 5. 6 months but he comes back in 2. #CenaSucks


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jeircho invented Money In The Bank, along with being the best in the world and the butterfly backbreaker.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> Cena > Roman
> 
> Can't believe I am saying this but..Thank god for Cena


Well unlike Reigns, Cena at least has talent.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KurtAngle26 said:


> Wait so Apollo may be "hurt" from that attack, but last night Roman can no sell all those chair shots?


Well the chairs were not made of kryptonite so that is why he can no sell them.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Is there a reason why he's not selling an injury?


Good question....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please :cena4









Do it for Seth, JAWN! :rollins


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

3ku1 said:


> Diddnt this guy get killed a moment ago? Did he forget to sell? Or is he just lazy lol? Wow. Austin was right kids these days just happy to be on tv.


He used a hyper potion in the advert break.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> STOP FUCKING SMILING CREWS. You just got your ass handed to you by Sheamus and you're fucking SMILING like you're just glad to be here. fpalm :cuss:


Lmfao what a fucker


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Steel tacks"

As opposed to all the plastic tacks available.. *smh*


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Let's go Apollo??


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Diddnt this guy get killed a moment ago? Did he forget to sell? Or is he just lazy lol? Wow. Austin was right kids these days just happy to be on tv.


Owens is the only one I ever see sell all the time and keep continuity. Everyone could learn from him how to sell and also his ring psychology.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Raptors dominating the Cavaliers right now. Kyle Lowry with his 4th 3-pointer of the game and it's only the 2nd quarter.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Too bad he doesn't have Apollo Creed's charisma. It's a glaring hole in his presentation.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Apollo is a vanilla musclehead


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Roman's turning at Money in the Bank


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm not one to fly the "turn him heel" flag at every opportunity, but Crews could use a good run as brutal, ruthless brawler. Ditch the goofy smile, wreck some jobbers and some flippies, make some kiddies cry, and then a redemption angle suiting the roster placements at the time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol the guy gets his ass beat 20 min ago and comes out smiling like he's so happy to be here, fucking idiot, he doesn't know any other expression except smiling. Surprised he doesn't have a smile plastered on his face throughout all his matches. Never have i hated a smile more than his, so fucking cringe worthy.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah Roman was hit 24 hrs ago. I think Roman is fine :lol. APollo tho it was half an hour ago, he got violently beaten up. At least sell it by going look i am sore. love me!!


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Apollo Crews = Shelton Benjamin


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Crowd so dead you can almost hear individual conversations.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Amateur. Fire him.


Nah, send him back to NXT to remember the basics of his work.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Raptors dominating the Cavaliers right now. Kyle Lowry with his 4th 3-pointer of the game and it's only the 2nd quarter.


OKC VS Raptors is going to be the weirdest Finals ever...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> STOP FUCKING SMILING CREWS. You just got your ass handed to you by Sheamus and you're fucking SMILING like you're just glad to be here. fpalm :cuss:


*Chris Jericho voice* "You stupid idiot!!"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Apollo is a vanilla musclehead


He's basically the black Ryback but can wrestle. Both have zero charisma or mic skills. At least Crews is good in the ring


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Roman's turning at Money in the Bank


Yeah sure he is.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Where does WWE find all of these musclehead super happy, smiling goofballs? Where in the fuck is all the Goldberg looking mean mugging motherfuckers at?

Fucking selfies and Twitter has turned people soft.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Apollo's so short he's reminding me of Haiti Kid in Penitentiary III.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Diddnt this guy get killed a moment ago? Did he forget to sell? Or is he just lazy lol? Wow. Austin was right kids these days just happy to be on tv.


This is the New Era! No man sells for no man!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Crews is so soft.. His offense misses more than Cenas five knuckle shuffle. Everything misses by a country mile


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

AJ/Owens should be the entire last hour after having to endure this match.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

He barely touched him with that.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, is the crowd not giving a fuck or what?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

"NICE HAIR, CHRIS!" :y2j


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Apollo's weird. He is like superman with all the stuff he can do, but overall seems green as grass.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> I'm not one to fly the "turn him heel" flag at every opportunity, but Crews could use a good run as brutal, ruthless brawler. Ditch the goofy smile, wreck some jobbers and some flippies, make some kiddies cry, and then a redemption angle suiting the roster placements at the time.


Have him follow the Rusev approach. Come out, drop some cheap heat, and dominate low card faces like Sin Cara, Zack Ryder and Goldust. We need a monster heel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What is up with all of the boring, meaningless matches tonight? Fuck.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Will Apollo ever get out of the Goofy smiling faze? Even Roman got out of it....Eventually...


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Apollo's so short he's reminding me of Haiti Kid in Penitentiary III.


Who is that in your sig with the bubble gum


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"Crews is so fun to watch"

Said with an incredibly bored voice. They don't even believe it themselves.


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

What was the point of the Sheamus segment if Apollo doesn't sell the beatdown??


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

How many useless flips per match does this guy do?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If Jericho loses, MitB match will be shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> What is up with all of the boring, meaningless matches tonight? Fuck.


they may be boring but to be fair they are not meaningless since its for MITB spot.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

massive botch


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

BOTCHARIFFIC


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That had to be a botch:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HOLY FUCKIN BOTCH


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

That was a botch.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He's basically the black Ryback but can wrestle. Both have zero charisma or mic skills. At least Crews is good in the ring


Bobby Lashley has more personality than Apollo Crews and that's saying something.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

This match sucks. Crews is fucking terrible.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yup, they tried to do some fancy shit, Crews wasn't up for it. Jericho's trying his best with this dude and it's not happening. Probably gonna put him over too.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

That had to be a botch....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Apollo fucking botched. He stood up. :heston


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

WTF was that?


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Major botch


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Well unlike Reigns, Cena at least has talent.


Reigns has more potential on his arm than that shitty, mediocre bodybuilder on his entire body.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Hopefully AJ/Owens is the next hour and a half. lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jericho wins due to some crazy Jesse Sorensen shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank god Jericho won.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ABC Apolloo Botchin' Crews.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Crews lost to a guy who had thumbtacks taken out of his skin 24 hours ago. :lol:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Crews needs to go back to NXT.. He is green as shit in all aspects


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Jericho will be in the MITB match but Owens or AJ wont


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck yes!

Jericho vs Cesaro vs Owens :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to 50/50 booking Apollo


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Solid win by Jericho.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Send Crews ass back to NXT:Out


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Best Sheamus promo ever.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That loss could have been a lot better for you Crews if you sold the shit out of that injury, hmm?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank god. Didnt want that fool Crews who cant sell shit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Who is that in your sig with the bubble gum


Ana Cheri.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> Crews lost to a guy who had thumbtacks taken out of his skin 24 hours ago. :lol:


Would have been more believable if Crews sold him getting beat down before the match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dumb backstage interview.

Why would they ask Sheamus how he felt about the ending of that match? He beat the fucking dude down, he gives no fucks. Dumb ass company.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Best Sheamus promo ever.


Sadly you're very very right


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Crews not cutting it on the main roster.


Shaping up to be a good MITB though, just a shame only 1 of AJ and KO will be in it.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Why are people assuming that Crews didn't sell the injury because he's incompetent? 

It's just as likely, if not more, that he was told to go out there and so his smiling routine per usual.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:lmao at Crew's not selling Sheamus's happen at all. He acted like nothing had happen, then still lost because rookie mistakes. Why not sell the attack to give a little ignition to feud with Sheamus? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YOU STUPID IDIOT


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

They missed a golden opportunity for having six guys with a legit chance of winning if they would have went with 

Dean Ambrose
Cesaro
Chris Jericho
AJ Styles
Kevin Owens
Sheamus or Randy Orton

But it will probably be the same as it is every year where only two people have a legit chance of winninf


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Apollo can't sell....AT ALL...Dude is green as fuck

Has zero ring psychology..


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Seems like... Apollo's mission is over


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Send Crews ass back to NXT:Out


If still would be if he wasnt so jacked because we all know Vince likes









its a joke Balor is still in NXT and Crews is on the main roster.

You could have Balor and AJ feuding over the right to be the lead for the bullet club right now


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

LOL that botch from Apollo, he really needs to stop smiling every five seconds


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Roho said:


> Why are people assuming that Crews didn't sell the injury because he's incompetent?
> 
> It's just as likely, if not more, that he was told to go out there and so his smiling routine per usual.


So your telling me people are actually supporting this smiling shit?

Guy is doomed to fail...Go back to NXT and come back a badass heel.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> YOU STUPID IDIOT


Fire him. :Out


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Is it just me or does Apollo's inring work not click ? Maybe it's him working the WWE style but what he does just doesn't click with me.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Roho said:


> Why are people assuming that Crews didn't sell the injury because he's incompetent?
> 
> It's just as likely, if not more, that he was told to go out there and so his smiling routine per usual.


Well. He did just try and get up while Jericho did his signature move.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DeeGuy said:


> Crews not cutting it on the main roster.
> 
> 
> Shaping up to be a good MITB though, just a shame only 1 of AJ and KO will be in it.


That is why they should have had AJ and KO in it instead of Jericho


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Best Sheamus promo ever.


But really what else did he need to say? In the case of Less is More.. something WWE forgets, it indeed was the best.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Is it just me or does Apollo's inring work not click ? Maybe it's him working the WWE style but what he does just doesn't click with me.


He's the black Sin Cara..


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Why is this shit on every week? BOO!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is some weak ass tournament so far.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Stop the pain.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

garbage


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob Backlund & Darren Young = Awesome


----------



## Hition (Jul 25, 2003)

What the hell is this...


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Can't handle watching this Cavs game anymore, just gonna stick with Raw. Somehow, the Cavs are even more frustrating.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do they keep replaying the same life coach lessons vids over and over again? Every week its the same one, would it kill them to film a bit more so every week theres a new one?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HILARIOUS!


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Please just shoot me in the face. I don't want to see anymore of these Darren Young segments.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Make Darren Young get off my TV again.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jojo and Corbin in a segment.

Kill me now. fpalm


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Baron is huge! He's a monster!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jojo :lenny


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If Baron Corbin and Roman Reigns are the 2 guys WWE goes with.................:heston


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Corbin has an awful delivery

Corbin promos like those generic CAW in WWE 16


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NO MORE ZIGGLER AND CORBIN.. FUCKIN PLS NO.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jojo is practically a dwarf, damn what a tiny woman. Even Ziggler looks like a giant next to her. Any man bigger than average size would kill her if they tried to fuck her.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Keep these ***'s apart, no more no more please :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I love Backlund,but those segments are sheer torture.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Corbin is Reigns level shit on the mic.

Least emotion ever put in a promo.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He said wrestler.

:vince5 about to bury Corbin! Please!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This feud is still on????


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggler vs Corbin is awful. And I'm sick of them both.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this corbin sucks on the mic

sounds like a highschool kid doing an awkward promo he rehearsed all morning


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Jojo is practically a dwarf, damn what a tiny woman. Any man bigger than average size would kill her if they tried to fuck her.


Wouldn't stop me...


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Ziggy with that ponytail.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> I'm not one to fly the "turn him heel" flag at every opportunity, but Crews could use a good run as brutal, ruthless brawler. Ditch the goofy smile, wreck some jobbers and some flippies, make some kiddies cry, and then a redemption angle suiting the roster placements at the time.


Ok, never mind all of that, just send him back to NXT before he hurts himself or someone else.


Corbin Vs. Ziggler #304?! Color me excited!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Baron Corbin has no emotions when he speaks.. Kinda cringy in a way.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Ziggler v Ambrose-- that'll put butts in seats


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> If Baron Corbin and Roman Reigns are the 2 guys WWE goes with.................:heston


You know the 3rd is MOJO Rawley right? Vince is supposed to be super high on him lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Glad I turned RAW off sounds terrible


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Hmmm just wondering will they sell out MITB in that new T-mobile Arena in Vegas. Sigh


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

Damn end this feud


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dean's gotta win that Money In the Bank contract and somehow tie it to a triple threat match involving his former Shield brethren.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Corbin/Ziggler continues?!?!?!?! Ughh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Corbin is worse than Reigns.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Corbin is Reigns level shit on the mic.
> 
> Least emotion ever put in a promo.


I honestly think he's worse than Reigns and I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

HOW YOU DOIN?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is this a permanent feud or something?


LET IT END!!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Corbin sucks on the mic...Can't wait for the Roman fued.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

YESS!!!#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]$#


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

For Bryan Alvarez happiness Jojo still has a job


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Enzo 

Nice


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ENZO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

'ZO IS BACK MUTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ENZO IS BACK :mark: :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

YES ENZO :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Enzo is back :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm so happy that their act worked in the main roster.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

ENZO IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Finally, no more Big Cass garbage.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Fuck you Rollins. Enzo is back!!!!!!!!! :mark:

How you doin'?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Enzo! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The only show Ziggler is stealing is The Showstopper's gimmick.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shit they are over.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*MY NAME IS ENZO AMORE!!!*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW Enzo's back already!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Eh. I love Corbin. Thought that promo was really solid.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Welcome back Enzo.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

How You Doing? Glad Enzo is back!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

MY BABY IS HERE!!!!!!


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

It won't be very long at all before the crowds turn on these guys...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

In before WWE turns Enzo heel on the crowd for his return pop. :heston


----------



## Newlock (Oct 5, 2015)

Enzo gotta lay off the yayo before he hurts himself again.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Baron Corbin has no emotions when he speaks.. Kinda cringy in a way.


Well, if you're supposed to be representing a "ruthless sociopath loner" you really wouldn't be expressing that many emotions, that's why they are that way, kind of the point of that archetype. The spice is in the vocabulary and the actions.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Enzo looking like he just came out of a Thriller music video.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Welcome back Enzo !!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shit Cass and Enzo maybe the over talent in WWE atm


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

These dudes are over as fuck...I wonder if the writers saw this coming? LOL


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> In before WWE turns Enzo heel on the crowd for his return pop. :heston


You mean Big Cass?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Enzo looks like the mutant child of Red Rooster.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zero dimes!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Was that a DAB? :no:


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> *MY NAME IS ENZO AMORE!!!*


roud


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Enzo and Cass > New Day


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

God, does Enzo get drug tested? Dude just seems high on crack every time. I love him, but dude has too much energy.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

YAY! ENZO!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Well, if you're supposed to be representing a "ruthless sociopath loner" you really wouldn't be expressing that many emotions, that's why they are that way, kind of the point of that archetype. The spice is in the vocabulary and the actions.


Well said.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm glad to see Enzo back but based on the past couple of weeks, Big Cass doesn't really need Enzo to beat the Dudley's.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Enzo is hit or miss:toomanykobes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why isnt new day feuding with Enzo and Cass. UGH


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ha JBL "He's too much"


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck is Enzo doing? :lmao


----------



## splendaskull (Oct 27, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Eh. I love Corbin. Thought that promo was really solid.


Thank you! I've always liked Baron Corbin. I don't see why so many people don't.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Delbusto1 said:


> Enzo looking like he just came out of a Thriller music video.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

It didn't look like Enzo and Cass were on the same page...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why isnt new day feuding with Enzo and Cass. UGH


Summerslam is my bet.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Here comes D-Von and the crybaby


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Uhhh are they randomly making Enzo "loopy" as an effect of the concussion? I think that's what they were going for....otherwise there were some legitimate struggle with the lines....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't say I blame the general public for not giving a fuck about wrestling anymore..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> I'm glad to see Enzo back but based on the past couple of weeks, Big Cass doesn't really need Enzo to beat the Dudley's.


^ This.. Big Cass has a future.. Enzo is a short term gimmick


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, I guess it might be colored the fact I'm happy to see that Enzo is back and walking, but I'm enjoying the spiel tonight. A welcome change.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shit the Tag Team Division is the best its been since The AE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> It didn't look like Enzo and Cass were on the same page...


Cass already on some backstage politics shit. Vince is in his ear, and now he's corpsing on Ezno's promos.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They need to get rid of Jojo, sorry for those who think shes hot i don't see it but whatever, but shes too god damn short, she makes every wrestler she interviews look 7 feet tall and she always looks as if she trying to stand on her toes to get into frame. Why don't they replace her with someone that doesn't look twelve?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

When the dudleys came back I was excited cuz I thought it would for like a week. Or a month. Not forever.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Enzo is hit or miss:toomanykobes


Yeah, I can agree with that.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Enzo is gonna give himself another damn concussion running around and thrashing his head everywhere. He's gonna plop right down while he's running them circles soon.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

what a waste of Enzo's return.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Enzo promo was going freaking good... Until apparently the crowd couldn't understand a damn think he was saying.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Not really convinced Enzo has staying power with his current gimmick...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol gotta love how WWE made them only play the ninja turtles trailer that shows Sheamus in it as if he's a big star in it or something.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I've always said Enzo looks and acts coked out as fuck. His fuckin eyelids look taped up lol. His hyper energy will always over shadow poor Big Cass, kinda lookin like a deer in headlights out there, he definitely seemed a lot more confident on his own without Enzo.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> When the dudleys came back I was excited cuz I thought it would for like a week. Or a month. Not forever.


I thought we would end up with heel solo Bully Ray type run, but nope. Stuck with the fucking glasses gimmick.


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seth tomorrow on Espn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I thought we would end up with heel solo Bully Ray type run, but nope. Stuck with the fucking glasses gimmick.


Yeah I could get behind a Bully Ray run.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I know Vince is having a hard on for Cass.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Anyone watching Cavs/Raps see that Cleveland Brown "No No No Noooo" sign? That's the best thing ever.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol gotta love how WWE made them only play the ninja turtles trailer that shows Sheamus in it as if he's a big star in it or something.


He's in the movie. Why wouldn't they advertise it? What's wrong with that?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Enzo is hit or miss:toomanykobes


Even when he misses she is still better than 90% of WWE promos


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I've always said Enzo looks and acts coked out as fuck. His fuckin eyelids look taped up lol. His hyper energy will always over shadow poor Big Cass, kinda lookin like a deer in headlights out there, he definitely seemed a lot more confident on his own without Enzo.


I hope they split sooner rather than later, bceause Enzo is gonna kill Cass' momentum.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

All the Tag Team Division needs now is The Wyatts .


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

So much second hand embarrassment for Byron, it hurts...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Enzo is busted open.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Who the fuck was working that camera on the clothesline?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol gotta love how WWE made them only play the ninja turtles trailer that shows Sheamus in it as if he's a big star in it or something.


Well they probably get to play that trailer for free instead of paying for the ad space. So its a win win for the WWE and the movie.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Just got in from work , someone in a brief summary fill
Me in a bit?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> I know Vince is having a hard on for Cass.


He'd be right for once.. 

The look
Can wrestle
Can actually talk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> All the Tag Team Division needs now is The Wyatts .


And new belts.


----------



## splendaskull (Oct 27, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


>


That's what I was thinking lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't know why people are saying Enzo has a short shelf life. New Day has been cutting way longer, more frequent promos for a year now and the crowd still eats that shit up.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Zac512 said:


> He's in the movie. Why wouldn't they advertise it? What's wrong with that?


Also the fact that it's Bebop and Rocksteady and many fans were disappointed they weren't in the first one


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

The Empire Elbow is a devastating finish....

in 1947


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

Vince might be considering a push for Cass, one of the few big guys who can talk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Zac512 said:


> He's in the movie. Why wouldn't they advertise it? What's wrong with that?


Nothing wrong with it just once or twice but when its every damn commercial break its overkill. We get it Sheamus is in it WWE, yeah you're so main stream aren't you?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Huh, I thought Enzo was busted open.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JBL, you're very annoying... Very annoying.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Therapy said:


> ^ This.. Big Cass has a future.. Enzo is a short term gimmick


Not to mention the Dudley's have been made to look like geeks ever since Enzo's been out. It's not like the Dudley's have bested Big Cass once.

I agree on Big Cass however. This guy will be a big time player before the end of 2017. Wouldn't surprise me if this team is split up before the end of the year.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Dana is looking extra hot omg. Did she get implants?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Enzo will keep getting hurt, then Cass will be forced pushed based on size. People will get sick of him when they realize he isn't a star compared to his push.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Enzo Kaz moonwalked after doing that somersault


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dana Brooke's puppies!!!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Big Cass needs a better finisher...Just sayin. Give him a jackknife or something.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Not really into Dana but thats a nice rack she got their, albiet fake most likely haha.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Dana with that dress :damn


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

manstis1804 said:


> The Empire Elbow is a devastating finish....
> 
> in 1947


To be fair, Cass weighs like 270. That much man driving an elbow into your chest could knock the fuck out of you.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol his finish is literally a fucking elbow drop, i thought Nia Jax had a horrible finisher at least her leg is thick and is somewhat believable. Big Cass is tall but that hardly makes his elbow any more impactful than Ziggler's or anyone elses. What happened to the east river crossing? Too scared to try it on Bubba again after that botch? most likely.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Delbusto1 said:


> Anyone watching Cavs/Raps see that Cleveland Brown "No No No Noooo" sign? That's the best thing ever.


Haha missed it


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

$10 says Paige is gonna challenge Charlotte for the title.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

As if it wasn't enough that Charlotte had her dad helping her out each week, now they've got her mom out there too? :tripsscust


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dana will end up turning on Charlotte for a feud because Kevin Dunn loves blondes with big breasts. 

Neither of them should be in that position.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol his finish is literally a fucking elbow drop, i though Nia Jax had a horrible finisher at least her leg is thick and is somewhat believable. Big Cass is tall but that hardly makes his elbow any more impactful than Ziggler's or anyone else.


Not to mention she is doing it against women who weigh no more than 130 pounds and she's over 200.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Delbusto1 said:


> Enzo looking like he just came out of a Thriller music video.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734922755783561216


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> $10 says Paige is gonna challenge Charlotte for the title.


10 quid the whole locker room manages to get out there. it might be Paige at MITB but there will be a womens championship MITB match. feel it in ma bones.

Too much talk about one.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, that TMNT movie looks like shit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> $10 says Paige is gonna challenge Charlotte for the title.


Probably. Now Natayla like Styles is out. They need a really super over babyface. So either her or Becky. Ill say Becky. But I well say its prob gonna be Paige Charlotte at MITB. Seing they never really finalized their feud. I think it would be best imo for Paige to be a tweener. Seeing she is not a natural babyface. And Becky is.


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> $10 says Paige is gonna challenge Charlotte for the title.


A feud for Del Rio


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Elbow drop worked for Randy Savage...

It even worked for The Rock because of who he is...

But Big Cass needs a new finisher. The empire elbow ain't workin' for him.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Third hour here and not even 100 pages :heston


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dana just looks outta place with Charlotte and Ric, like why is she with them? Ric is all Charlotte needs. She doesn't need her dad plus a lacky diva accompanying her everywhere.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It's celebration time, we finally got a decent RAW. :curry2


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> 10 quid the whole locker room manages to get out there. it might be Paige at MITB but there will be a womens championship MITB match. feel it in ma bones.
> 
> Too much talk about one.


Maybe it's to set up a women's MITB? (ie not for Championship)


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Once again, no reaction beyond the woo's for Ric.

And people wonder why no one takes 'women's' wrestling seriously.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Looking good Dana :book


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Dana's Flair strut is the best :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dana has a killer body but there is something about dat face that just isn't right..


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Dana just looks outta place with Charlotte and Ric, like why is she with them? Ric is all Charlotte needs. She doesn't need her dad plus a lacky diva accompanying her everywhere.


Diva lacky that doesn't add any dynamic to her character...I don't fucking get it either.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Man, that TMNT movie looks like shit.


On the level of Ghostbusters 2016 shit or worst than that shit?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE makes Becky hot as fuck Lynch a jobber so they can keep pushing these 2 clown shoes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They really don't trust Dana on her own do they? Lol soon as Emma got took out they immediately paired her up with someone else. Bithc is too green to be on the main roster already.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dana looks so out of place with Ric and Charlotte. Bring back the BFFs. Where is Summer Rae?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Maybe it's to set up a women's MITB? (ie not for Championship)


Not enough credible women wrestlers

Nikki Bella, Emma and Sasha Banks all injured

Leaves Dana Brooke, Becky Lynch and Paige along with a few that haven't been on TV in a long time


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bruh... Dana's ass is near Naomi's status...


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Steph needs to get in touch with Dana Brooke's Plastic Surgeon. He could really fix up her titties!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Flair drunk off his ass................ Once again.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ric Flair is the Women's division right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This crap with Charlotte is beyond stale.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

all the work they put in Charlotte she STiILL GETS NO REACTION.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Either Flair is about to have a stroke or he's drunk as fuck


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Is Flair drunk or developing Dementia?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Flair is pissed... shock :lmao


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

God fuck Flair, FUCK YOU, WE GET IT YOU'RE PROUD YOU ARE FRIEND WITH HHH AND HELPING YOUR DAUGHTER'S CAREER, NOW FUCK OFF


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

SpikeDudley said:


> *Not enough credible women wrestlers*
> 
> Nikki Bella, Emma and Sasha Banks all injured
> 
> Leaves Dana Brooke, Becky Lynch and Paige along with a few that haven't been on TV in a long time


WWE don't have enough credible anything to run a wrestling company but that isn't stopping them.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Why the hell is Ric even out their? I mean honestly the Womens scene is like a Ric Flair Tribute Show.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

what in the fuck is he talking about


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

bjnelson19705 said:


> On the level of Ghostbusters 2016 shit or worst than that shit?


The same level of schlock of the new Ghostbusters.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Ric is there, but he is also very not there.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Therapy said:


> Dana has a killer body but there is something about dat face that just isn't right..


I agree hot ass body but her face is just...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Flair :heston

What the fuck was any of that?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dana is waaaay too thick for a white girl by the way...Damn..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Flair slurring over his words like an old alcoholic would.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Dana Brooke is Arn Anderson? :lol:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ric sired that filly. Terrible promo by Flair.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Ric had a few doubles earlier then!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ric is about to get kicked to the curb.....watch.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I wonder if this is the beginning of a legit 4 Horsewomen faction.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

she's about to heel her dad isn't she?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was all over the place Ric...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana thicc afffff.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Charlotte becoming a nice heat magnet.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

What the fuck did Ric say????


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ric about to be done


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

This is awkward.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Do they deliberately add bass to Charlotte's mic? 

How does a 'woman' have that low a voice?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Is Ric drunk or is he just that old?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This is horrible!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lamest response to WHAT ever. :heston

"WHAT me one more time". "WHAT". :heston


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Charlotte is LEGIT MAD:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is channel changing bad.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Oh god she is not going to talk about her brother again is she? :lol. That mic has a family god damn it!


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

This whole segment is FUCT


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is wretched

truly wretched


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Third hour here and not even 100 pages :heston


I keep my forum setting to 20 posts per page. I hate when threads are only 10 or 5 posts per page.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol. Charlotte thrown off AGAIN and then has the balls to egg the crowd on to do it more.. :lol She is awful


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Them what chants really f*cking with Charlotte.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Uncle Arn?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

THE SHIV said:


> This is channel changing bad.


There are wolves in the crowd. Theyre howling.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Come on Flair go insane


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The crowd is destroying her. So awesome.

"I'm the Woman!"


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This shit is cringe worthy...


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

This segment jumped the shark.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Charlotte is breaking up with her dad? I thought that's where this is going.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

She's killing it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow, the Nature Boy is getting dropped like a bad habit.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Charlotte cutting loose the baggage! 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Charlotte turns on her dad and the fans don't give a shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FUCK YOU, RIC FLAIR'S DAUGHTER!*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dear Charlotte, Ric is just about the only one left from his generation.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Charlotte is hot garbage and Ric is getting close to it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is what it looks like when someone sinks on TV.

Crowd just shook her.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

All the liquor makes it easier to cry.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fucking cringe


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Charlotte thinking she was better then Ric now :lol


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

This is legit great.

No joke.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Flair's going to legit cry in the ring.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Good character development for Charlotte, needed to happen eventually.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Her voice is hurting my ears.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why is Charlotte turning on her Dad? 

Dumb story twist. 

I actually got on board finally and liking Charlotte bandwagon, now WWE has gone and ruined it.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Okay Reigns is not the worst promo in WWE I take it all back.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

*bathroom break*


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

The wwe are a bunch of fools. Had the biggest baby face in Rollins and kept him heel for Roman lol fuck off ,FUCK OFF


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Whoa this is uncomfortable. Feels pretty damn real. I think that's a good thing?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:ha
Ric is getting sacked of his twin brother


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Am I the only one that likes this promo LOL


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

charlotte should start slinging racial slurs at ric


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Charlotte heeling it up like a champ. Gotta hand it to her, she's been great.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ric crying.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

She's a great heel, I give her that.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Flair would destroy this cunt on the mic. God, I hate her.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Those what chants ruined Charlotte early hahaha


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It'd be hilarious if she keeps the theme and finisher (which she will)


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

haha, this is hilarious


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

END. THIS. SEGMENT.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

This is what Sasha and Bayley have to look forward to?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

SnapOrTap said:


> This is legit great.
> 
> No joke.


I agree because is funny as hell


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why are they pushing her? Her promo sucks ass. Robot #2 .


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Here comes the tears lol. My god awful. make it stop arhghhhh


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

Daddy issues


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't need you any mole.
Moley
Moley
Moley
Moley


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

STOP THE PAIN.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

SnapOrTap said:


> This is legit great.
> 
> No joke.


She's channeling something very real here.

I like that she's antagonizing the crowd too.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

People bout to stop caring about Charlotte.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Dana thicc afffff.


Bruhhh..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is what has become of wrestling. Wow.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paging Dr. Shelby...Charlotte having a breakdown live on RAW. Worst promo ever.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone else want to cut a horrible promo tonight? Reigns?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This might be the worst female mic work ive seen since the infamous "In the womb"


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is a really good promo. Actual character development, and even if Charlotte isn't the best mic-worker of all time, she's trying, and it's obvious.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

THE GUY said:


> It'd be hilarious if she keeps the theme and finisher (which she will)


Which would make this completely pointless lol. 

I love it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlotte got shook by the crowd. And this segment died.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Aww I feel sorry for Ric. Charlotte you bitch lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh, they just pulled the "wish you were dead" bit again.
:ha


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Finally Charlotte, finally. Get rid of that old sack of alcohol wrapped leather


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

LegendKilla15 said:


> The wwe are a bunch of fools. Had the biggest baby face in Rollins and kept him heel for Roman lol fuck off ,FUCK OFF


Truth


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

All I can think of is that scene from Epic.

"Aww, you gonna cry? You gonna cry flat face".


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> This might be the worst female mic work ive seen since the infamous "In the womb"


What about any Roman Reigns mic work?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Am I the only one that likes this promo LOL


I like it but in the same way I like watching animals eat each other in the jungle on the Discovery channel.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

That promo...had potential...

The pieces were all there...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SnapOrTap said:


> This is legit great.
> 
> No joke.


I agree, its the best she has been on the main roster. She is not using Ric as a clutch. Hopefully she will be her own person now and not a female version of Ric


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

all in all... said:


> charlotte should start slinging racial slurs at ric


I have always thought she needed to use the K-word more often.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

that felt like it was 45 minutes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who cares about this segment, she fucked up early and the rest is nonsense.

She has no promo skills at all.

Save_Us_Roman :heston


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I am crying


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Segment was so long, they cut to commercial :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I used to love Shane, by the way. But he can fuck off, too. He's been completely worthless since WM ended.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

So when do get a Dr. Phil Segment featuring Ric Flair and Charlotte?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well its good they got rid of Ric, he and Dana both following Charlotte around would have looked weird.


----------



## Newlock (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte looks a lot better.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Am I the only one that likes this promo LOL


This is not a promo. 

This is the "'Vince McMahon needs me!'-HBK" speech right before they lose their title.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ok guys, segment over you can come back to RAW now.................













guys...........
















guys.................















Aw fuck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

She needs to work on her acting. Ric did okay.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Charlotte's robot acting ruined it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Charlotte killed it with her overselling. But DEcent promo. I felt for Ric lol. Poor bastard. Probably drunk anyway. ITs all acting I am sure they well make up backstage. Sorry for being a bitch Daddy .


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

To people saying Charlotte's promo was awful... WTF... are y'all listening to the same things as me?!? That promo was really good!!! I guess y'all are the people who still thinks Ambrose produces good promos...


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

That was probably one of the better promos a woman has cut in this business.

Miles better than anything the Bellas did. 

Gotta give credit where its due.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The promo had a ton of potential tbh, but Charlotte's just terrible on the stick. Flair did an excellent job though. Kept me somewhat in it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JDP2016 said:


> I like it but in the same way I like watching animals eat each other in the jungle on the Discovery channel.


Her delivery wasnt the best, her voice is cringe worthy but the content of the promo was there and that is why I liked it.

if she was better on the mic it could have been 100x better. But for a womens storyline, its pretty great. Most times the WWE makes they storylines an after through. This was actually made sense logic wise, that she was sick of being in Rics shadow.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Charlotte establishing herself as the top heel of the women's division. Bye Ric!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Kinda went too far. Remember when Cody said Dusty was dead to him? God..*


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

Stockton said:


> So when do get a Dr. Phil Segment featuring Ric Flair and Charlotte?


You're like a month too late. It already happened.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The segment was a bit too long, but Charlotte is a great heel. She and/or Dana can sit on my face any time!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I feel like Charlotte has absolutely no sense of self-awareness


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I used to love Shane, by the way. But he can fuck off, too. He's been completely worthless since WM ended.


Agreed. WWE trying to Men in Black us from WM's outcome like nothing happened totally put me off Shane. 

The McMahons as a group can fuck off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Hopefully Flair doesn't go in a corner and drink himself to death. Dude already looks like he lived a hard life as it is.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

The people saying this was a bad promo truly have poor taste.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Okay Reigns is not the worst promo in WWE I take it all back.


I made thread about Charlotte possibly being the worst talker in the WWE. I will never understand why they continue to give her lengthy promo time.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

That was the greatest promo i ever heard a female wrestler cut CharGOAT made it feel like a shoot.

Told Flair he can watch her on TV like she had to do the last 30 years.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Flair should now manage Roode.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

That awkward ass wooo at the end pretty much summed up the segment


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> I feel like Charlotte has absolutely no sense of self-awareness


She is thinned skin as hell. The crowd legit shakes her and it's hilarious to watch someone pushed to the moon completely crumble under crowd pressure.. Time and time again she crumbles under the pressure of crowd chants


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Some of these comments.....

I can't be the only one who just heard the worst fucking promo delivery of all time.

Jumpin Jeff Farmer is GOAT compared to Charlotte.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You have a limited champion trying to carry a segment when she is as verbally talented as Hodor. The apple fell into another time zone. Is it too late to give her a mute gimmick?


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> To people saying Charlotte's promo was awful... WTF... are y'all listening to the same things as me?!? That promo was really good!!! I guess y'all are the people who still thinks Ambrose produces good promos...


Why can't they both suck?

Her acting is terrible. I don't care what the words are.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Truthbetold said:


> That was the greatest promo i ever heard a female wrestler cut CharGOAT made it feel like a shoot.
> 
> Told Flair *he can watch her on TV like she had to do the last 30 years*.


truly iconic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Hopefully Flair doesn't go in a corner and drink himself to death. Dude already looks like he lived a hard life as it is.


I think he will manage Dana Brooks and she and Charlotte will feud.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Charlotte killed it with her overselling. But DEcent promo. I felt for Ric lol. Poor bastard. Probably drunk anyway. ITs all acting I am sure they well make up backstage. Sorry for being a bitch Daddy .


Hug and then maybe have dinner after the show.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige imo is the best promo diva in the company. PArticularly her heel run last year. Charlotte though I Well admit has improoved. IT is better she is heel it is more natural to her. See WWE see what you do when you do what is right. Turn Charlotte heel, look what happens. Now just turn Reigns heel, and well be set .


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cole and JBL using their serious voices, you know its real.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Way over the top, but... I actually felt sorry for the fucking geezer. 

It might be me being a naive mark, yet I can't help but think there might've been some kinda truth in that. 

Exaggerated, but it seemed to have gotten Charlotte some nice heat and I actually didn't dislike the promo (even though it was clearly too long). I'm not mad at it :justsayin

Edit: The comment below me did refer to the part about Charlotte crying while making fun of her dad crying, that actually was fucking ridiculous, agreed :lmao


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

That might've been the worst and most awkward segment I've ever seen. She was crying while making fun of Ric crying. Holy crap that sucked.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

They need to take this shit tornado back to OZ.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Broski_woowoowoo said:


> You're like a month too late. It already happened.


Damn it


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Aww listen to the announcers put that shit over.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Her delivery wasnt the best, her voice is cringe worthy but the content of the promo was there and that is why I liked it.
> 
> if she was better on the mic it could have been 100x better. But for a womens storyline, its pretty great. Most times the WWE makes they storylines an after through. This was actually made sense logic wise, that she was sick of being in Rics shadow.


I can't believe we agree on something but yes. 


This is easily her best mic work. We knew this was going to happen eventually and I feel that she delivered better than even I expected. She got the desired crowd reaction. As someone that has called Ric my fav wrestler for over 25 years it actually stung. She did her job and did it well.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ v KO in the main event?

I hope so...


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Ambrooklyn Brawler


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where in the World is Sasha Banks?








:sashahi


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Corbin to cost Ziggler the match?




gamegenie said:


> Where in the World is Sasha Banks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was injured at a house show


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dolph's geek ass better lose.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

No reaction for Ziggler


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> I agree, its the best she has been on the main roster. She is not using Ric as a clutch. Hopefully she will be her own person now and not a female version of Ric


I doubt that will happen. She will still come out to the updated Ric Flair entrance music and she will still be doing the woooo's.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Last week I read some article titled, "you'll never believe these wrestlers ages!"

It listed Flair and tried claiming that he "has never aged."


...... He looked 103 years old in that segment


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think he will manage Dana Brooks and she and Charlotte will feud.


He should marry Dana so Dana is her stepmom and after Dana beats Charlotte, also spanks her for being a bad girl.

Kayfabe of course.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

An Ambrose match :canunot


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Phenomenal One said:


> AJ v KO in the main event?
> 
> I hope so...


Haha sorry brah its midcard for your boy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn no pop for Ziggler. They completely killed this dude off. He doesn't even do the same mannerisms anymore.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If that bit with Charlotte went for 25% less time it might have been fantastic.. Well also if just a few months ago Paige didn't just use a recent family death against her in a promo.. That really sort of detracted from that whole scene in my mind.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

HBK vs. Dean the Dumpster Androse, should be a dandy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Crimson Mask said:


> That might've been the worst and most awkward segment I've ever seen. She was crying while making fun of Ric crying. Holy crap that sucked.


Who in the fuck is that in your sig? Fuck.......


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Dolph looking like 96 HBK.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

When Ambrose qualifies, I say next week you have him cut a promo on how both his shield brothers have won the title and MITB is his time to win it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph's career is as dead as the crowd Charlotte killed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolph in his HBK Hell in a Cell 1997 pants.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I made thread about Charlotte possibly being the worst talker in the WWE. I will never understand why they continue to give her lengthy promo time.


Are you forgetting corbin?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty clear Ambrose is winning this.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ambrose vs whats his face? Ziggler? Oh its Ziggler haha. Another burial for Ziggs. Yeah Ambrose ain't going over clean. So predicatble.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Truthbetold said:


> That was the greatest promo i ever heard a female wrestler cut CharGOAT made it feel like a shoot.
> 
> Told Flair he can watch her on TV like she had to do the last 30 years.


It was awesome.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> Paging Dr. Shelby...Charlotte having a breakdown live on RAW. Worst promo ever.


Don't know which Charlotte promo is worse. Tonight's promo or the promo after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I honestly don't understand people saying Ambrose is a terrible wrestler and/or promo. Sure, his match last night wasn't great, hell, I call it bad, but that's mostly because of the match stip.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

SnapOrTap said:


> That was probably one of the better promos a woman has cut in this business.
> 
> Miles better than anything the Bellas did.
> 
> Gotta give credit where its due.


Yeah I can hardly think of a more real, emotional promo, make or female. I didn't care for Charlotte in NXT but her main roster run has been really good in my opinion.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Daemon_Rising said:


> He should marry Dana so Dana is her stepmom and after Dana beats Charlotte, also spanks her for being a bad girl.
> 
> Kayfabe of course.


I'd mark the fuck out. Not gonna lie


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> Last week I read some article titled, "you'll never believe these wrestlers ages!"
> 
> It listed Flair and tried claiming that he "has never aged."
> 
> ...


Flair has looked like a unwrapped mummy for last decade


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Haha sorry brah its midcard for your boy.


 Don't care. 

AJ can still do his thing there.

The fact they're not putting AJ in the MITB shows they value him.

They need another big match aside from the MITB and Title match.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

HBK VS Ambrose, Legends come out of retirement for wrestle the official Main Event Jobber of WWE


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Dolph in his HBK Hell in a Cell 1997 pants.


Diddn't you hear he is the new HBK. IN his own mind.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ambrose wins MITB leading to the epic Hairline vs Bloodline feud.:ambrose :reigns2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dolph dude, you are not HBK. You're not even Billy Gunn right now.

Maybe Billy and Chuck version.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose i'm begging you buddy change your attire, you look like a joke in that bro. A plain wifebeater with old jeans, who could take anyone wrestling in that serious for a second? Guy looks like a joke.

He looked so much better when he was in The Shield, he actually looked like a main eventer and a serious competitor


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Charlotte's promo was over the top, but It made for entertaining trainwreck TV. It was also interesting to see a crowd unanimously give a female so much heat and her actually deserving it. I think Charlotte is doing a very good job making crowds hate her fucking guts.

Something has to be said about how angry that crowd was with Charlotte even before she turned on Ric. She of course still needs work on promos and other things, but she's done a very good job making crowds all over hate her.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> I honestly don't understand people saying Ambrose is a terrible wrestler and/or promo.


That's odd, it's clear as day to me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

HateForTheMasses said:


> I'd mark the fuck out. Not gonna lie


I think there would be more than marking for that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> Dolph looking like 96 HBK.


He tries his best to be mimic HBK. He couldn't even lace up HBK's boots :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ryan Phillipe channeling his best Dean from supernatural in that tv trailer.

show looks pretty good.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Charlotte technically still sucks on the mic tbh. She tends to over sell alot of her work. That was good because ol Flair. Charlotte got a lot of heat. And Flair with that sympathy. IT was good. But not great. Charlottes delivery at times is still awful. But guess its better then Nikkis And you know what, and you know what, and you know what, and you know what. No what Nikki, what do I know


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Honeymoon said:


> truly iconic.


I have no idea why these IWC **** shit on that Promo she put the crowd in check.

Same smarks that shit on Rollins promos during his title run in 2015.

Only promo on this entire roster better than CharGOAT and Rollins is KO.

I like Xavier Woods promo ability also.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JBL please name the failed cash ins, other than Cena. Wouldn't want to name ex employees, would we?


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

Wow that was fucking pathetic. Charlotte sucks and so does WWE.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Flair has looked like a unwrapped mummy for last decade


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Are you forgetting corbin?


Nope. I haven't forgotten him or Roman Reigns and I think Charlotte is the worse of the 3. And I dislike Corbin and Reigns more than Charlotte.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Ambrose i'm begging you buddy change your attire, you look like a joke in that bro. A plain wifebeater with old jeans, who could take anyone wrestling in that serious for a second? Guy looks like a joke.
> 
> He looked so much better when he was in The Shield, he actually looked like a main eventer and a serious competitor


Yup, I agree that's my favorite look of Dean.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Daemon_Rising said:


>


Or Moleman. That works too


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dolph must be in "just collecting paychecks" mode at this point.. Yet.. The dumbass still kills himself over selling the fuck out of the wind blowing the wrong way along with any other moves delivered to him.. Dude is a dumbshit


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Channing Frye nails another 3 and the Cavaliers now only trails by 1.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> I honestly don't understand people saying Ambrose is a terrible wrestler and/or promo. Sure, his match last night wasn't great, hell, I call it bad, but that's mostly because of the match stip.


It's cos a large majority of WF have decided they hate Dean now. Meh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Nope. I haven't forgotten him or Roman Reigns and I think Charlotte is the worse of the 3. And I dislike Corbin and Reigns more than Charlotte.


Agree with all of that. 

My fan hate rates:

1. Roman's push

2. Corbin

3. Roman himself

4. Charlotte


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Dolph must be in "just collecting paychecks" mode at this point.. Yet.. The dumbass still kills himself over selling the fuck out of the wind blowing the wrong way along with any other moves delivered to him.. Dude is a dumbshit


He has been since last October..Dude gives no fucks.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

PimentoSlice said:


> Charlotte's promo was over the top, but It made for entertaining trainwreck TV. It was also interesting to see a crowd unanimously give a female so much heat and her actually deserving it. I think Charlotte is doing a very good job making crowds hate her fucking guts.
> 
> Something has to be said about how angry that crowd was with Charlotte even before she turned on Ric. She of course still needs work on promos and other things, but she's done a very good job making crowds all over hate her.


To me, she sounds really nervous on the mic, but instead of it making her clam up she just plows through and bellows everything at the top of her lungs. Her inflection is weird, goes up and down. Still, I enjoy her mic work for the positive aspects, and for the the occasional comedy of her sounding like a realistic but malfunctioning robot.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Who in the fuck is that in your sig? Fuck.......


Her name is Mao. She's a stripper and usually with Yujiro Takahashi as a valet. Here's her Instagram: 
https://www.instagram.com/yellowbarbie_m/

I'm not responsible to what happens to any penises upon viewing.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

COME ON ZIGGLER!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Butterfly Superplex, nice.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It's cos a large majority of WF have decided they hate Dean now. Meh.


 Have you watched his recent work?


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

People saying "I would mark the fuck out"

Please use proper English. That sounds fucking lame.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ambrose i'm begging you buddy change your attire, you look like a joke in that bro. A plain wifebeater with old jeans, who could take anyone wrestling in that serious for a second? Guy looks like a joke.
> 
> He looked so much better when he was in The Shield, he actually looked like a main eventer and a serious competitor


People want Dean to return to his Shield look, but Roman retains his Shield look and people shit all over him. Hmm....


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Honeymoon said:


> Charlotte establishing herself as the top heel of the women's division. Bye Ric!


Charlotte has greatest woman's heel of all-time. It's all in the stars for her. Her dad, her relationship with him (kayfabe or not), her being a blonde (no offense), her ego, her in-ring style... it's all up to her to put it all together and I believe she's heading that way.

1. Charlotte
2. WWE WHC title picture
3. Anything KO
4. New Day

Best things going in WWE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Dolph must be in "just collecting paychecks" mode at this point.. Yet.. The dumbass still kills himself over selling the fuck out of the wind blowing the wrong way along with any other moves delivered to him.. Dude is a dumbshit


Some guys and gals just work hard, even when they get shit on.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ziggles steals the show and your Ramen. I wish that was a shirt.*


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Where in the World is Sasha Banks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Injured (again) with a concussion.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Truthbetold said:


> I have no idea why these IWC **** shit on that Promo she put the crowd in check.
> 
> Same smarks that shit on Rollins promos during his title run in 2015.
> 
> ...


And I don't about his win loss record. But Wyatt shits over all of them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah JBL, cause he usually always wins with the fameasser :eyeroll.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Very tepid reaction for two ostensibly over talents.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its pretty dumb they give Ziggler Billy Gunn and HBKs fishers and everyone always kicks up from them


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Flair tears killed this crowd. I'm still crying as well, this is just too much. MITB qualifiers pale in comparison.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I cringed a little bit when Ziggler started stomping for the Superkick.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

sbzero546 said:


> COME ON ZIGGLER!!


We can hope, but we know how this story ends.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


>


LMFAO


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

There was a time when the SHIELD first debuted and I thought Ambrose was getting bigger because he knew Vince liked that.

So in order to get a push Dean, please get on them riods. Be Scott Steiner.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Natecore said:


> That's odd, it's clear as day to me.


Pfftt, calling him terrible, when you had guys like Great Khali and Bob Backlund who I qualify as terrible. The guy work pretty damn great with Hunter and was one of his best matches.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

He just no sold a super kick. :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Energizer Dummy. I still love that. :jbl*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Charlotte has greatest woman's heel of all-time. It's all in the stars for her. Her dad, her relationship with him (kayfabe or not), her being a blonde (no offense), her ego, her in-ring style... it's all up to her to put it all together and I believe she's heading that way.
> 
> 1. Charlotte
> 2. WWE WHC title picture
> ...


Ok steady on. IT wasent great. Charlotte to me is a champ who knows her days are numbered. The future are Becky, Sasha, Paige, and Bayley.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At least we don't get those awful "This is awesome" chants anymore.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> People want Dean to return to his Shield look, but Roman retains his Shield look and people shit all over him. Hmm....


Cause Ambrose looks like a washed up bum in his current attire, him reverting back to his Shield look would be an improvement. Maybe not exactly his Shield look but something similar, some black cargo pants, shirtless, slick his hair back again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I will say that Ambrose and Zigz have pretty solid chemistry.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Damn, looks like no mainevent for AJ and KO.

Probably Roman-Reigns.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Shocker.. Dolph jobbed.. Who saw that coming????


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol Ambrose :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose is tired, but still a pretty good match.



SAMCRO said:


> Cause Ambrose looks like a bum in his current attire, him reverting back to his Shield look would be an improvement.


UUUUUUUUUUUhhhhhhh, no.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolph should work on getting his own shit...

...oh wait, his shit doesn't work.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Ambrose wins :ambrose


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Dolph trying to "tune up the band"......Just no....Just ONE of HBK's matches > Dolph Ziggler's entire career


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ambrose needed that decent TV match after that trash last night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. Arn got FAT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ric Flair looks like someone took his bottle of booze away


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Titus ONeal with his first tv time since D Brys retirement


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I am the liquor


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

DOUBLE A SIGHTING!

Should have come out and Spinebustered that Dude Charlie into next semester.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nice to see after a shitter of a match last night, Ambrose reaffirmed how good he is.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Crimson Mask said:


> Her name is Mao. She's a stripper and usually with Yujiro Takahashi as a valet. Here's her Instagram:
> https://www.instagram.com/yellowbarbie_m/
> 
> I'm not responsible to what happens to any penises upon viewing.


Rep to you my good man.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MOTN coming up.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Charlotte/Ric thing is too real... Flair's an awesome actor... but those ain't all fake tears..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Flair looks like he's about to go off himself. I'm tempted to call the Baltimore police to save Flair's life.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph is as dead as disco. Should have followed Cody out the door.


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

The liqours calling the shots now, randy


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

They spoiled the end of the MITB match with all that "what if?", it's painfully obvious that they want the Shield TT


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Diddnt they already do this angle. When Nikki turned on Brie? Or when Steph turned on Vince? They made up, i am sure daddy dearest and Charlotte well too. At least Charlotte wont be using her dads coattails anymore.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Cause Ambrose looks like a washed up bum in his current attire, him reverting back to his Shield look would be an improvement. Maybe not exactly his Shield look but something similar, some black cargo pants, shirtless, slick his hair back again.


I want him back in wrestling trunks again. Can't see it happening though.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ric Flair looks like someone took his bottle of booze away


:ha So true.


----------



## B316 (Feb 26, 2016)

It's time, it's time, it's Owens time!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Shane dressed like more of a grown-up 15+ years ago :lol :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I seriously wish HBK would walk up to Dolph and just straight up tell him "Stop it! You're not me, you'll never be me, so stop it!!".


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

PimentoSlice said:


> Charlotte's promo was over the top, but It made for entertaining trainwreck TV. It was also interesting to see a crowd unanimously give a female so much heat and her actually deserving it. I think Charlotte is doing a very good job making crowds hate her fucking guts.
> 
> Something has to be said about how angry that crowd was with Charlotte even before she turned on Ric. She of course still needs work on promos and other things, but she's done a very good job making crowds all over hate her.


Good heel work by Charlotte. Agree that she needs to work on her promos.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:ha
Flair walked the wrong way through the exit door


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Why haven't they cancelled the rest of Raw after what Charlotte did to her father?

This is disgusting.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ and KO have never had a clean match, it won't change either tonight.

Expecting The Club to somehow cost AJ.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

All that's left is for Orton to RKO AJ Styles tonight and RAW is saved.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice back and fourth in the 4th quarter. LeBron gives the Cavs the lead, DeRozen gets it right back, Richard Jefferson gets it right back, Cory Joseph gets it back for the Raptors, Dellavedova gets the lead back for the Cavs than DeRozen gets it back for the Raptors.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hoping the Wyatt Family return soon. They need to wreck some shit.


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

fuck these assholes.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Oh my fucking god, the Shining Stars are so delusional it's pathetic :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol At WWE actually thinking the Shining Stars have a chance at anything


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

"Did you hear that crowd?"

No.... I didn't Primo.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

manstis1804 said:


> I want him back in wrestling trunks again. Can't see it happening though.


Ambrose doesn't want it to happen, either. Dude said he hates trunks.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

3ku1 said:


> Ok steady on. IT wasent great. Charlotte to me is a champ who knows her days are numbered. The future are Becky, Sasha, Paige, and Bayley.


*Add Alexa, Asuka, and Dana! *


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Get these Puerto Rican travel agents of my damn television...


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Are they really going to give AJ v KO 20 minutes on Raw?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good to see Raw is still at all time low..


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Phenomenal One said:


> AJ and KO have never had a clean match, it won't change either tonight.
> 
> Expecting The Club to somehow cost AJ.


They finally turn on him and out comes Balor


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*PHENOMENAL* :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Seth was more over than AJ. WWE thought best to turn him.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

AJ FUCKING SHILL

FUCK YOURSELF I HATE YOU


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH look more Reigns pandering


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Here it is, the make Roman look strong post defeat promo.. Well ok, that wasn't as bad as previous versions.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Ryder to win MITB he is finally getting a new shirt after 4 years.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734925198009438208


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ, trying to get Roman Reigns over won't help, bruh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's not a ppv, so maybe AJ can win.

I imagine this is a no decision and both make it.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

LMFAO

THEY JUST HAD AJ BLOW ROMAN. 

LFMAOOFAOAOFAOFOAOLFOLAOLFAOLFOLA

O GOD HE'S FELLATIOING HIM. 

LMFAO

LMFAO

LMFAO

LMFAO

I'M DONE.


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I can't believe they are making Styles say this bullshit. Matt Morgan is a better wrestler than Roman Reigns.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE forcing Styles to put Reigns over :lmao and Styles's face clearly reflecting he doesn't believe that shit.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL Making AJ put over Roman after putting him over twice.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Vince trying to get Aj to put over Reigns with Reigns being in the ring.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

fucks sake...

they really making him say this shit...?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So they just made AJ put over Roman on the mic too:lmao:lmao :done


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston They had to have AJ put Roman over.


That Cena shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AJ Styles, your mouth just wrote a check your ass might regret...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Well I guess we know how Owens is going to win. BC to fuck over AJ

Hopefully Balor debuts soon


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

A-toad-a-so. A fucking toad-a-so


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Remember when they had Daniel Bryan putting Reigns over on the mic after their match at Fastlane last year?

Yeah.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They pulling the trigger on this eh?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

AJ Styles you piece of crap.

You didn't deserve to fucking win you spineless pile of shit. Fuck yourself.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Gallows and Anderson blow. Get AJ away from them.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

"I am Mediocre"


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Festus and Festus Jr. aren't happy it seems.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, I think Finn Balor is debuting.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

He JUST HAD TO BLOW ROMAN. BASICALLY BLOW HIM.

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Barf. Making AJ put over Roman like they forced Bryan to. :eyeroll


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Anderson and Gallows gonna bring Balor in to attack Styles soon.*


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

What is this shit? Guess we're going to have to watch Styles get beat down by Gallows and Anderson before jobbing to KO.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Yup, here comes the betrayal


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

AJ's face reminds me of those videos of american POWs in north korea in 1951 blinking "torture" in morse code while reading the propaganda put in front of them


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Everybody AJ wrestled in TNA was equal or greater than Roman.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WE WANT BALOR!!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ROPONGI MENTIONED!

Swell with visions of whores and sake.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Seems like AJ is about to get that Japan beatdown again.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE doing all they can to try and ruin Styles. :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

For fuck's sake, WWE. 

Why?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

LMFAO WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Styles now getting shit on.

:ha


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *Anderson and Gallows gonna bring Balor in to attack Styles soon.*


That would be interesting.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

these guys talk about booze quite a bit


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AJ "he's one of the better guys I've been in the ring with"

Nakamura
Tanahashi
Okada
Shibata
Chris Daniels 
Kyle O'Reilly 
Adam Cole
Jay Lethal
Naito
Samoa Joe
etc. etc.

lol, alrighty AJ.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

isn't it about time for roman reigns to show up and tell these kids to settle down before daddy has to do something


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Balor's debut pop will be bigger than Seth's last night and tonight. Bank on it!


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry guys.

I'm out. Not watching again for a couple of months.

Need to wash my eyes out with bleach.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Balor coming in 3.2.1


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Balor incoming.

AJ getting booed. :heston


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS.....


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

This AJ self burial is almost as bad as Charlottes


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, time to get betrayed, AJ.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

we'll all do ourselves


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow AJ breaking up with the Club, and Charlotte breaking up with her dad. Sad times.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AJ came off too heelish. What the fuck are they doing if the plan is for the Balor Club vs AJ?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

AJ had to suck off Roman and break up with his Clubhouse in the same segment.

Heel.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Good to see Raw is still at all time low..


But yet, it just sank further.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

AJ why you make me cry you blow Reigns but blow off your friends


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

These idiots aren't realizing that they're turning AJ into a heel.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Smart booking. Styles is a great babyface right now and these guys need to be heels. Never made sense.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Bring in Finn already...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> AJ "he's one of the better guys I've been in the ring with"
> 
> Nakamura
> Tanahashi
> ...


AJ will have nightmares about saying that for the rest of his life.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And then they go to commercial like no big deal...

:lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Guess we're getting Styles/Balor soon.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> WE WANT BALOR!!!


Speak for yourself pal


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Omg were Bffs for life in NJPW. Well never notb be brothers. Go to WWE. I hate you!!!!!!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

And they didn't even save the segment with an attack.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Why can't WWE even allow their faces to not like the heels anymore? How gentrified is this shit where the baby face sucks off the biggest villain on the roster.

The crowd fucking hates Reigns. He is not a face. The fucking face does not put the heel over after a match!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> And then they go to commercial like no big deal...
> 
> :lol


was roman reigns on the screen?

no?

then how could it be a big deal


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> AJ "he's one of the better guys I've been in the ring with"
> 
> Nakamura
> Tanahashi
> ...


Smh Reigns


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> AJ's face reminds me of those videos of american POWs in north korea in 1951 blinking "torture" in morse code while reading the propaganda put in front of them


:clap AJ is now a POW of WWE. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE tonight:

Turned their best chance at a super over babyface heel. 

Made the current top babyface suck off Roman.

All for 'The Guy' to look good.

Anybody that tries to act like Roman is getting to where he's at from hard work is in fucking denial.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

AJ: "Get the fuck away from me.... we're still brothers though."

:ha


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL WWE could have done a lot better with Bullet Club booking but yeah...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Balor? No thank you. So what they are too stupid they don't realize they are turning Styles Heel. But Reigns is obvious heel, but they think hes face. My god its like they have the IQ of a chimpanzeee.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE tonight:
> 
> Turned their best chance at a super over babyface heel.
> 
> ...


Man I don't know why I believed you when you said you weren't watching tonight


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> MarkyWhipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > AJ "he's one of the better guys I've been in the ring with"
> ...


All of those guys plus

Austin Aries
Sting
Kevin Owens
Sami Zayn
Kurt Angle
Booker T
Jeff Hardy
Matt Hardy
Bobby Roode
And every other decent wrestler is texting AJ right now saying "excuse me"?


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lets break up the Bullet Club because I am Vince Mcmahon and fuck money!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

In all seriousness..can't wait to see what happens with Randy


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

BuzzKillington said:


> AJ: "Get the fuck away from me.... we're still brothers though."
> 
> :ha


Exactly. He came off so heelish. No idea how they thought that was a good idea.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Anybody they paid to suck off Cena got booed. Now Roman.

And if the crowd boos 'The Club' does that mean the crowd loves them JBL? :jbl


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cena! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rematchamania.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

BIG MATCH JOHN COMIN BACK.

FUCK YES.

BIG MATCH JOHN. PLEASE KILL THE BIG DOG. END HIM. BURY HIM LIKE YOU BURIED MY FAVORITES DURING MY CHILDHOOD.

COME ON YOU FUCKER. 

ONE MORE MATCH. ONE MORE BURIAL.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> LOL WWE could have done a lot better with Bullet Club booking but yeah...


I think Balor will debut soon, then go heel and Balor and BC can claim he ran the BC bad and they can make the BC look strong like they should have from the beginning


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG more rerun matches on smackdown


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I hope this isn't the debut of Balor his work in NXT has been awful would rather see Randall be apart of another stable.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Time for the Kevin Owens Show!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This Cavs game is entertaining, screw the crappy WWE


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Crickets for Owens


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> AJ's face reminds me of those videos of american POWs in north korea in 1951 blinking "torture" in morse code while reading the propaganda put in front of them


Can't remember which thread but I basically called WWE the Democratic People's Republic of Wrestling.

All this Reigns stuff is weird. It's somewhat meta, and it's really exposing everybody. Some of the internal WWE butthurt is real, some of it is politicking.

It's fucked. Simplest solution is to hate them all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't know what's worse: AJ verbally fellating







or Charlotte's on air crapfest promo?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

why the hell doesn't whats her name say the S in everyones last name... Seth Rollins was Seth Rollin and Kevin Owens was Kevin Owen


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SpikeDudley said:


> Man I don't know why I believed you when you said you weren't watching tonight


I said I wasn't watching at that moment. Commercial breaks. Not watching right this second. Will flick back soon.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Never thought I would say this. But after Reigns. Looking forward to Cena cleaning up his mess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another match we've seen already...

Shithouse Raw..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank God this is the main event. :mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Sigh

Gallows and anderson cost styles his spot

No one can see it coming


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Notice how they've kept Rusev off Raw tonight? Yep saving his victory speech for next week so Cena can interrupt it, you can smell this shit a mile away.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

KO gets the same pop everynight lmao, all males screaming "YEAH"


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

It is kind of surreal seeing AJ and KO main event a RAW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HEAD LOCK MASTERRRRRR


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

"HEADLOCK MASTERRR!!!!" :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

HEADLOCK MASTER! Kevin Owens, you never stop being awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KO is such a dick.:lol


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Another match we've seen already...
> 
> Shithouse Raw..


For some reason they only have Owens face like the same five people over and over again

Dean Ambrose
Neville
Cesaro
Dolph Ziggler
AJ Styles


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

We already know the club will cost AJ this match....smh


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

AJ Shill better lose


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Notice how they've kept Rusev off Raw tonight? Yep saving his victory speech for next week so Cena can interrupt it, and take the title for AMERICA! Cause he's sucha patriot and a marine, the guy loves his country so much!


Obvious is obvious....I agree the writing continues to be lame.


----------



## Brock Rollins (Mar 30, 2016)

King Kyrie


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> This Cavs game is entertaining, screw the crappy WWE


Too stressful though, I'd rather watch a show I care less about.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The chances at that title are none cause ROMANWINSLOL.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

they're messing with each other to make each other look bad..see this indie garbage


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

No way this ends clean. 

Owens is going on. Balor debuts and costs Styles.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Headliner said:


> KO is such a dick.:lol


One of the most likeable dicks I've ever seen :lol


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't know why people are pissed at that AJ segment. AJ wasn't brilliant on the mic, but that was a long promo for him. And he said Roman was good, but not phenomenal and he, himself would have been champion if not for the Usos interference.

Putting over your opponent and then saying how you're better is classic formula promo work.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Turn to the Cavs game..It finally got interesting.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bismack Biyombo is going to get paid


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I knew KO was gonna do that :lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

KO is trying too hard


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I guess current WWE is better then Attitude Era. Simply as its more direct. ITs shit but it knows what it is. Their seems me more of the talent focused. Not silly gimmicks. OF course theirs no Rock or Austin, or Torrie or Stacy heh. That said WWE needs gimmicks. ITs just their names these days.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Bismack is GOAT.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Fugggggggggg I was glued to my TV.... damn commercials!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

This commentary is so fucking awkward....


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you ESPN for having a game on right now


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Hate it that KO and AJ can't both be in the MITB match.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Bummed WWE didn't grace us with the new United States Champion :rusevcrush


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HateForTheMasses said:


> And they didn't even save the segment with an attack.


No need to waste it there, when they can make it more significant by having them cost Style's his MITB match.

OT: What's more likely, Orton to return tonight or Balor to debut.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Kyle Lowry with the basket!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

cole and JBL slapfight :mark: (no)

cole sounds like he's getting ready for a JBL noogie then getting stuffed into his locker


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> Bummed WWE didn't grace us with the new United States Champion :rusevcrush


His burial is coming.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Was Rusev even on Raw tonight?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> No need to waste it there, when they can make it more significant by having them cost Style's his MITB match.
> 
> OT: What's more likely, Orton to return tonight or Balor to debut.


Hopefully ORton.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Asmodeus said:


> Hate it that KO and AJ can't both be in the MITB match.


Its for the best, we need some other matches on the card with talent in them, can't cram all the best guys into one match. Styles will likely be facing Gallows and Anderson in some form with Balor debuting to cost him the match.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kyle Lowry with the dagger layup.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

End this abomination now.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm just here waiting for my man Bray to return.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

MyaTheBee said:


> His burial is coming.
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a0/United_States_Champion_John_Cena_2015_(cropped).jpg[/][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Late to the party, but what are the last two qualifier matches? Have they been revealed yet?


----------



## Wooothatsrare (Jan 1, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Can't remember which thread but I basically called WWE the Democratic People's Republic of Wrestling.
> 
> All this Reigns stuff is weird. It's somewhat meta, and it's really exposing everybody. Some of the internal WWE butthurt is real, some of it is politicking.
> 
> It's fucked. Simplest solution is to hate them all.


Jesus you're a whiney depressive piece of work. Just stop watching and poisoning every thread you're in with your negativity and bitterness. Don't you have anything better to do with your time and life than this sad display of masochism and entitlement?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fucking Raptors.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

This is less exciting then bad porn


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Kyle Lowry with the dagger layup.


Gotta say am surprised how this series has been playing out. Lose their starting center in Val and this dude Bismack comes out of nowhere


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I knew Vince would make Seth heel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Wooothatsrare said:


> Jesus you're a whiney depressive piece of work. Just stop watching and poisoning every thread you're in with your negativity and bitterness. Don't you have anything better to do with you time and live than this sad display of masochism and entitlement?


Nope haha.

Fuck. I love it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Horseshoe Casino just two miles away?
That's not very PG there WWE!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

That German looked brutal.


----------



## Stockton (Mar 13, 2009)

Shut up Cole I can hear you from here LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KO: "SHUT UP COLE I CAN HEAR YOU FROM HERE" :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens has to win this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SHUT UP, COLE I CAN HEAR YOU FROM HERE! :HA


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Owens :lol. Shut up cole I Can hear you from here! classic


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes 10 oclock news is on


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Definitely need KO to win some how here. I think Jericho is the only heel in the match so far


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Shut the hell up Cole I can hear you from here ... this guy ... this guy lol.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Shut up Cole I can hear you from here :lmao


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hahah Owens is amazing.

But the flipside of that, if Owens can hear the commentary, that means the crowd is dead for the main event of Raw.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

shut up cole i can hear you from here lol

Love Ownens heel work


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

This is like watching a WWE 2K16 match, slow as fuck!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO: Shut up Cole, I can hear you from here!
ME: Michael Jordan laughing gif


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This is actually a GREAT match, fuck this crowd.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Damn this is a good match. It's a shame all the prior bullshit killed the crowd.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Eastern conference final is a series , Kevin Love will get hate after this


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> His burial is coming.


I fear this the most, especially with next Monday being an American holiday. Hoping WWE does something worthwhile and have Rusev go over Cena if they are destined to face off. If not, I'll take solace that for 8 days, the United States Championship came home where it belonged. :sk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful move.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens has the best moves!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I hope AJ doesn't lose, especially since Ganderson didn't attack him in their segment.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> This is actually a GREAT match, fuck this crowd.


No matter who is in the main event no one gets any noise from the crowd of Raws. People are just too tired to really cheer or boo


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

If only an RKO out of nowhere happened


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Kevin Owens yelling at Micheal Cole is hilarious.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Sick by AJ!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe Finn will debut tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

2 best in the business right here.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

Club soda will interfere and both men will eventually end up in the MITB match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And here's the dumb Awesome chants.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ugh, you can't have guy kicking out of springboard 450s on Raw, sorry. Styles has a shitload of great moves, but in WWE they're the same thing as a Miz boot to the face for a 2 count.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Trying to get the fans engaged after nearly three hours of WWE television is like trying to entertain people at a funeral. So, all things considered, they are doing about as well as they can.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sick 450 splash


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

ST1TCH said:


> Club soda will interfere and both men will eventually end up in the MITB match.


Club soda? or Club SANDWICH :nerd:


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Doesn't this motherfucker have back problems?! What the fuck is up with these bullshit bumps?!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

HOLY SHIT.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles with the botch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Awesome match!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ST1TCH said:


> Club soda will interfere and both men will eventually end up in the MITB match.


And Balor will be the 6th.

Jericho 
Cesaro
Styles
Zayn
Owens
Balor


Match of the Century?

Edit: 7th I mean. Forgot Dean.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Frost99 said:


> #WWELogic #REGINS-A-MANIA #Shoot2KILL


I turned off RAW after the intro #TurntheFaceHeel #WWELogic anyways a follow up for those saying you'll need more than a few semi-automatics 2 put down the big dwag well the challenge has been accepted.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Two of the best right here...


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

AJ Styles and Kevin Steen main eventing RAW.

Imagine saying that two years ago lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dumb fucks can't even call a simple move like a 450, all they can say is "Wow! what a move!" fucking idiots don't call shit cause they only know the AA and the Superman Punch.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

The burial of AJ is complete.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF LOSES CLEAN? 

So long AJ.. Nice career you had in WWE


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Kek AJ can't even qualify for MITB :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh wow Clean win for Owens didnt see him winning clean.

owens should win MITB


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AJ JUST FUCKING LOST CLEAN:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CLEAN????????????


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens wins!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Owens winning clean?


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

As if the burial wasnt already done, this is just icing on the cake for old man Vince. Well done


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

HAHA WHAT THE FUHK IS THIS SHIT NOTHING TAKEN FROM KO BUT HOLY AJ BURIAL


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> And Balor will be the 6th.
> 
> Jericho
> Cesaro
> ...


You forgot about Dean Ambrose, lol.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Clean finish, I dig it. Need to have them more often.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Lmao.

Jobs to Reigns.

Jobs to Jericho.

Jobs to Owens.

Goodbye AJ. You're the new spot monkey.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn it to hell, exactly what I didn't want to see. Great match, though.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

And Owens goes over clean.

Wow.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Good clean win for OWens. More burial for Styles.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So Cena and ? qualify next week?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Didn't expect that to be clean


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*AJ Styles downhill from here? If so WWE HQ needs to burn to the ground and they should get AIDS.*


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Remember when I said mark my words AJ STyles would only find himself sliding down the card? lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Love the clean finish. Great match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

lol

burial complete

geek status fully upgraded for AJ


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Who will be the other 2 in Money In The Bank?


----------



## Wooothatsrare (Jan 1, 2015)

Clean?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince is shitting on AJ so bad:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl AJ's done. Midcard geek confirmed. They were real surgical with this one. Got their two enhancement matches out of him, now he gets to be the new Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The right guy won.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

AJ Styles just needs to learn to kick out of finishers, he should train with Cena for a while.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Maybe they'll go Aj vs Miz at MITB?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Damn, clean as a sheet.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Cavs need to throw money at Kevin Owens to replace Kevin Love, maybe he'll play some fucking defense at least.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KO deserves that win.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

No way in hell I expected a clean win for Owens. 

I'm legit concerned for Styles in WWE from here on out and it sucks a bag of dicks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kinda surprised KO went over clean. Figured the club would interfere.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shit Reigns had to take alot of punishment, and interupption to finnaly put Styles over. Owens goes over clean Shit Owens and that push :mark:. But yeah I Think the Styles experiement is over. The guy loses clean to Owens. I mean loosing clean twice to the World Champ no biggie. OWens who beat Cena on his debut sure. But currently has no cred. Well yeah so much for ppl saying Styles doesent look weak :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

And people were saying AJ wasn't just some midcard geek.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So .... Balor next week?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tonight was all about the AJ burial :lol

AJ is finished.

He loses everything.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Good match......was hoping to see AJ in MITB match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Martins said:


> Doesn't this motherfucker have back problems?! What the fuck is up with these bullshit bumps?!


Well, I was originally going to make a New Era joke here, but really it's nothing new. Could be a set up for the Texas Toast Club Sandwich to put him out for an injury angle so he can rehab.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles had his moments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

Wouldn't be surprised if this was the start of Kevin Owens' push, y'know, to be the next meal for Reigns after Rollins.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Man.

They really imported the Bullet Club to feed Roman.

It's actually sickening LOL


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Dumb fucks can't even call a simple move like a 450, all they can say is "Wow! what a move!" fucking idiots don't call shit cause they only know the AA and the Superman Punch.


:vince2 "What a maneuver!"


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Well I think that was the all hope is lost Raw for me. Probably be out of here for a while, won't be getting those butthurt apologists so upset anymore so at least there's that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Hey AJ, you're over as fuck. You will main event against Roman!" :vince3

"Hey AJ, even though you lost, you're still a star. Can you go out there and put over Roman? K, Thanks!" :vince5

"Hey AJ, thanks for that. And oh yeah, fuck off, you will lose from here on out!" :vince$


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This is not a burial guys, don't overreact. But, I can agree that I don't know where they're going with AJ from now.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Luna Nox Fleuret said:


> *AJ Styles downhill from here? If so WWE HQ needs to burn to the ground and they should get AIDS.*


You want a building to get aids?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

I call either Nakamura or Randy Orton final 2 spots..or AJ earns an additional attempt at being in the MITB ladda match and wins that attempt


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> So .... Balor next week?


 AJ to be jobbing to Big Cass next year? lol, I'm serious... He's done in the WWE. Fed to Roman now completely irrelevant and losing over and over again.


----------



## Frodo T Baggins (Jan 4, 2016)

Man a guy who isn't named Cena or Reigns lost clean. So it must be a burial. Shocked.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hopefully he can leave this shit company as soon as possible.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So Cena and ? qualify next week?


If Cena is in the MITB , I like to change my pick of Ambrose winning the briefcase to setup a Shield triple threat at summerslam


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What does Finn do now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Wooothatsrare said:


> Jesus you're a whiney depressive piece of work. Just stop watching and poisoning every thread you're in with your negativity and bitterness. Don't you have anything better to do with your time and life than this sad display of masochism and *entitlement*?


Like telling other people what to do?
Some of us watch wrestling a decade or more longer than Most of the diaper shitters on this board, and have a right to complain when it's so obvious what is wrong.

Get off your trip there, dude.

Don't you have anything better to do with your time than replying to posts that you could just as well ignore?


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Aj Styles lost cleanly to a fucking heel, THIS is an actual burial.

But you people aren't going to complain now because it isn't Reigns, fuck this shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ is getting jobbed the fucked out already. Amazing.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:vince3 THIS ENHANCEMENT TALENT SHIT WITH AJ IS WORKING OUT GREAT! MADE ROMAN LOOK STRONG, NOW HE MADE KEVIN OWENS LOOK STRONG WHICH KO DIDN'T EVEN NEED! NEXT WEEK WHO SHOULD HE MAKE LOOK STRONG? I KNOW, HOW ABOUT HEATH SLATER? 

:vince$ BRILLIANT VINCE, BRILLIANT!


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> And Balor will be the 6th.
> 
> Jericho
> Cesaro
> ...


Wishful thinking.

I think this storyline will eventually lead to Balor leading the dance Club but I honestly think they would bring his value down.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles should have never signed with WWE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Everyone complains about all the distraction roll ups and the Indy favorites not getting big wins and now we have Owens getting a huge win and everyone says it's a burial


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Krispenwah said:


> Aj Styles lost cleanly to a fucking heel, THIS is an actual burial.
> 
> But you people aren't going to complain now because it isn't Reigns, fuck this shit.


People aren't complaining about this??? Are you even reading the posts???


----------



## Wooothatsrare (Jan 1, 2015)

So owens beating AJ clean is some how reign's fault? Ok


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

AJ honestly doesn't need to be involved in that MITB bullshit anyway. Carrying a breifcase around all year like he's IRS.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

It was never looking good for AJ when Jericho in 2016 won a feud against him.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Overcomer said:


> Remember when I said mark my words AJ STyles would only find himself sliding down the card? lol


LOL smh


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Kemba said:


> What does Finn do now?


He's still playing with his fucking Legos.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Maybe AJ Styles will get a second chance to qualify for MITB guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The show needed more Rollins! :Cocky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Everyone be sure to say goodbye to AJ as he continues his plummet down the card. What a fucking shame. Didnt capitalize on Aj's popularity and failed to capitalize on the money Bullet Club could've made and all the possibilities...

Can't say i am really that surprised.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

y'all just need to calm down a wee bit. AJ has more than proven he's valuable. There is definitely something brewing with this, it's patently obvious. Although we all know Vince can change his mind last minute and they'll have built to something with AJ and Balor Gallows and Anderson only for it not to happen and then and only then will i worry about all of them and what they do next.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

SpikeDudley said:


> Everyone complains about all the distraction roll ups and the Indy favorites not getting big wins and now we have Owens getting a huge win and everyone says it's a burial


Its a burial to Styles for anyone that isnt blind. The guy is the popular pick of best wrestler in the world. He lost at WM to Jericho, he jobbed to Reigns TWICE after hitting multiple finishers (which are now buried) and now just lost clean to Owens. Vince brought in the best wrestler in the world to bury him. He has succeeded. 

Just have to hope he can go back to NJPW as soon as possible.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SpikeDudley said:


> Everyone complains about all the distraction roll ups and the Indy favorites not getting big wins and now we have Owens getting a huge win and everyone says it's a burial


Dude AJ just lost 3 straight PPV's followed by a clean lost here. He's a geek. The aura he had when he first debuted is long gone.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Does this not leave A.J to face Miz fir the .I.C title?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Drop this MitB bullshit, it devalues the title.

And what is the underlying message here? "We will never give any of these guys a clean Shot at the belt, so we let them fight for one"?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't think I've ever seen worse treatment of a guy who was so over and put on such great performances in such a short period of time. He even put Roman over and swallowed his pride and then kinda got punked in the segment and then beaten clean on top of it. Really just shockingly bad treatment of someone who they could've made a huge star.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I honestly didn't think The Club could be any worse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Drop this MitB bullshit,


How else can someone beat The Big Dog Roman Reigns?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Dont shoot me when they introduce the cruiser weight title again and make AJ the guy to beat


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Never heard of AJ before wwe but man he has to be one of the top WRESTLERS in the world and to be treated like this is pathetic. Guy kills it in every match.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Just started watching and see WWE already fucked up Rollins 

fuck this company


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey guys, 'member when AJ and Nakamura signed and we had a topic on it, and I was so against it and thought they were just taking top talent from other companies and destroy them like they did WCW guys? 

Anderson and Gallows are Uso jobbers. AJ will start the downfall. Used goods.

And you think for 1 minute Nakamura will do anything on Vince's Monday Night RAW? :heston


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Kemba said:


> Styles should have never signed with WWE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His bank account says otherwise

Wwe, where they can afford 50pk a year jobbers

Ive no problem with clean wins

The 'heel has to win dirty' was scrubbed from me because of japan, glad to see it.

Aj? Guessing a feud with the club

And a lot more jobbing


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles will probably lose to The Miz next.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sooo...AJ beats Miz for the IC title?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Dude AJ just lost 3 straight PPV's followed by a clean lost here. He's a geek. The aura he had when he first debuted is long gone.


He's main evented two PPVS and a handful of Raws

He lost, someone has to

And honestly maybe he's not that good if he can't survive a loss to Roman Reigns or Kevin Owens


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Drop this MitB bullshit, it devalues the title.
> 
> And what is the underlying message here? "We will never give any of these guys a clean Shot at the belt, so we let them fight for one"?


It's lazy booking.

They don't have to write for a new heel anymore. Just slap a #1 contender label on a heel and have them cheat to win their first belt, so in turn, Roman can win yet another title.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz will make Styles look Great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> AJ is getting jobbed the fucked out already. Amazing.


To a guy who looks like he should be in landscaping and is the king of the 1970s heel facial expressions no less (note to anyone pissed off: yes Kevin Owens can go in the ring and yes he is a deceivingly quite athletic guy Im just making a crack)


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

dsnotgood said:


> Never heard of AJ before wwe but man he has to be one of the top WRESTLERS in the world and to be treated like this is pathetic. Guy kills it in every match.


Fans like you make me cry

Theres other wrestling out there, some even have crowds of 10k, and have solid booking and great action

Please, youtube calls you


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I actually don't mind the clean loss, its kind of refreshing there wasn't some bullshit interference and two guys just went at it and one of them just happened to be the better man this night. I don't think every clean loss is a burial, you can't win all the time. Plus its helping make Owens look like more of a threat which i like, he had been losing so much, but they look to be getting him back on track.

Styles took alot of nasty bumps last night plus a powerbomb on the steps during the match, it makes sense Owens got the better of him tonight. So in a way he was protected when you take that into account.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Some people are just so stupid.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Reigns basically had the night off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> To a guy who looks like he should be in landscaping and is the king of the 1970s heel facial expressions no less (note to anyone pissed off: yes Kevin Owens can go in the ring and yes he is a deceivingly quite athletic guy Im just making a crack)


I like Kevin, but he's so Buzz from Home Alone.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn, people are really upset about AJ. Even if he does "fall down the card", the thing with Gallows and Anderson (don't forget that Finn guy) is always something to come back to. Maybe floating around for a little bit after being in the main event program will do Styles some good.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Phaedra said:


> y'all just need to calm down a wee bit. AJ has more than proven he's valuable. *There is definitely something brewing with this, it's patently obvious.* Although we all know Vince can change his mind last minute and they'll have built to something with AJ and Balor Gallows and Anderson only for it not to happen and then and only then will i worry about all of them and what they do next.


Yeah the E's NEVER been known to let something just wither & die without a LOGICAL explanation like why the Nexus buried the Undertaker, who blew up McMahon's limo, who was the RAW GM yes I'm sure the Club's future is in "GREAT" hands with all those previous storylines reaching their most satisfying endings.

#WWELogic


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Owens is Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The way they have written AJ Styles' arc thus far is horse shit. This is what is meant by putting someone under.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> And you think for 1 minute Nakamura will do anything on Vince's Monday Night RAW? :heston


"He'll never make it out of NXT" :vince2


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

kakashi101 said:


> Sooo...AJ beats Miz for the IC title?


 Even that is looking like a stretch lol... 

AJ's booking is so depressing for an AJ mark.

The best in the world has to hold back and isn't given the stage to show what he's good.

I would much rather see him cement himself as one of the greatest ever in the Indys then toil away for no reward in the WWE. He's not going to be anywhere as good as he can be with the WWE limiting his work and protecting their guys.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Frost99 said:


> Yeah the E's NEVER been known to let something just wither & die without a LOGICAL explanation like why the Nexus buried the Undertaker, who blew up McMahon's limo, who was the RAW GM yes I'm sure the Club's future is in "GREAT" hands with all those previous storylines reaching their most satisfying endings.
> 
> #WWELogic


Yeah ... thats basically what I said. They seem to start with ideas but then they lay the groundwork and ruin it through poor creativity and or nixing the whole thing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> "He'll never make it out of NXT" :vince2


Yep.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

So let me get this straight...

AJ loses it means he is buried....

If Owens loses it would mean he is buried?

If Owens wins due to a distraction by the Club we all complain about the distraction finish being overused etc...

Also if AJ had beaten Reigns then we'd all say they are devaluing the title by making Reigns have such a short reign... Also Rollins title reign was much maligned on here but now your all happy he is back and want him to take the title from Reigns who at least has heat one way or another...

Y'all are a confusing bunch...


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> How else can someone beat The Big Dog Roman Reigns?


Owens could bang the briefcase over the Big Dog's head until both split in half, and Reigns would still get his shoulder up.

To those saying Styles has proven himself: as if he needed to. Seriously, get a new hobby, Golf or something, wrestling isn't for you.

:gtfo


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SiON said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> AJ loses it means he is buried....
> 
> ...


Pretty much :lol. To be fair Styles has lost 3 ppvs in a row. Now he is not even protected for a MITB Qualifying match, he loses clean. Now if their was interffernce. A DQ finish would be semi protection. But loosing clean is an issue for some people. It infers burial. AJ is luckey he is in the main event. The WWE is different to the indi circuit. So it was never going to be AJ Reigns over all. Vince is not going to allow his talent to be overshadowed


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SpikeDudley said:


> He's main evented two PPVS and a handful of Raws
> 
> He lost, someone has to
> 
> And honestly maybe he's not that good if he can't survive a loss to Roman Reigns or Kevin Owens


What? Of course he can survive it. Because booking has the power to overcome that. 

You are under the false notion that just because he main-evented two straight PPV's that he's ok. It's the same false notion WWE has.

When AJ first came to the company they presented him as this special guy who was a champion in Japan and everywhere in the world. And that's fine if your booking is going to line up with your hype. But it hasn't. 

So he beats Jericho 2 out of 3 and that should have been it. Instead, he loses to Jericho at Mania for absolutely no reason, then they decide to half ass give his momentum back by pinning Jericho to become number 1 contender the next night. Then he loses two straight to Reigns. WWE basically told us that this "special guy who was a champion around the world" is not good enough to hang with the mighty WWE Champion. Which of course fits WWE's superiority complex anyway. (See Sting at Mania 31) 

It doesn't matter if he "almost" won. He didn't win. Which means he goes back to the mid-card as the guy who wasn't good enough to win the WWE title (negative stigma) INSTEAD of starting out as the mid-carder who has promise to win in the main-event WHICH IS HOW YOU ARE SUPPOSE TO BOOK SOMEONE.

So now he loses clean to Owens and for what? To tell the story that he needs Gallows and Anderson to make it after they spent the first few months telling you he's one of the best in the world?

IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NO ONE will come close to surpassing Roman. They will make sure of that through booking. There is a plan to not have another Daniel Bryan situation.

Who the fuck turns Seth Rollins back heel? I'm still stuck on that fucking shit. Like, I expected it, but always hopeful.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

can't wait for the thrilling mitb AJ vs miz IC title match which AJ will lose dirty after carrying miz's reeks-of-spray-tan carcass all over the ring


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

SpikeDudley said:


> He's main evented two PPVS and a handful of Raws
> 
> He lost, someone has to
> 
> And honestly maybe he's not that good if he can't survive a loss to Roman Reigns or Kevin Owens


Yeah, I defended the Reigns losses, but this was BS. Of course someone had to lose, but Jericho qualified by beating fucking Apollo Crews. Why put Owens and Styles together. It would have been better if Styles lost to Jericho again. Oh well, Styles wasn't going to win MITB anyway.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

God damn Maryse looked incredible. Makes sense that Cesaro won but why bookMiz in a match he cant win as theres noway he was beating Cesaro again. No idea who his next IC Title feud is going to be, most of the good options are busy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Eva Maryse said:


> God damn Maryse looked incredible. Makes sense that Cesaro won but why bookMiz in a match he cant win as theres noway he was beating Cesaro again. No idea who his next IC Title feud is going to be, most of the good options are busy.


Most likely Styles, which he will lose due to The Club interfering and costing him the match, its the only way i see it going down.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Guys, first ask yourself what did you expect when AJ signed? Do you really think he got ANY chance to do something instead of do his job and make their stars over? If you do that simple thing you will feel a lot better.  

I want AJ as a face of the company, I want him to win title but this is the WWE so watching him making great matches is still enough for me. Also, its not end of the world. Im waiting for that Balor/Styles feud, also he can become IC champ too...


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> NO ONE will come close to surpassing Roman. They will make sure of that through booking. There is a plan to not have another Daniel Bryan situation.
> 
> Who the fuck turns Seth Rollins back heel? I'm still stuck on that fucking shit. Like, I expected it, but always hopeful.


If that's their plan to avoid a Daniel Bryan situation, congratulations, continue like this and you are heading towards one.

When will these fuckers understand that AJ losing and losing against that plank will get him as white hot as Bryan?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Guys, first ask yourself what did you expect when AJ signed? Do you really think he got ANY chance to do something instead of do his job and make their stars over? If you do that simple thing you will feel a lot better.
> 
> I want AJ as a face of the company, I want him to win title but this is the WWE so watching him making great matches is still enough for me. Also, its not end of the world. Im waiting for that Balor/Styles feud, also he can become IC champ too...


 Another match/feud AJ loses?


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm guessing the story they are trying to tell is that AJ says he would win without The Club and he then loses his next match... So I think it may be hinting at an AJ heel turn when it turns out hes needed his buddies all along.

But making the guy lose at Mania, 2 loses against Reigns in a row and again tonight seems a bit shit. Maybe try and tell the story after he failed to win the briefcase at MITB or something? 

God knows. WWE logic is what it is, a mess.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> If that's their plan to avoid a Daniel Bryan situation, congratulations, continue like this and you are heading towards one.
> 
> When will these fuckers understand that AJ losing and losing against that plank will get him as white hot as Bryan?


 I didn't think it was possible, but if this is how they treat the worlds best wrestler, there's a good chance it will happen.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Headliner said:


> What? Of course he can survive it. Because booking has the power to overcome that.
> 
> You are under the false notion that just because he main-evented two straight PPV's that he's ok. It's the same false notion WWE has.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but he just must not be that good if he needs to be undefeated and champion five months after he debuts. No other guy got that kind of special booking and many of them continue to be huge revenue makers for the company. 

If you lose interest in him because he loses to two top ten protected superstars than he's plain not that interesting to begin with. 

Seth Rollins lost twice clean to John Cena and did you hear his pop? Dean Ambrose and Bray Wyatt are more guys that lose big matches yet remain over. If he's really the "best in the world" he should be fine. If he's another overrated Indy darling he will sink


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Guys, first ask yourself what did you expect when AJ signed? Do you really think he got ANY chance to do something instead of do his job and make their stars over? If you do that simple thing you will feel a lot better.
> 
> I want AJ as a face of the company, I want him to win title but this is the WWE so watching him making great matches is still enough for me. Also, its not end of the world. Im waiting for that Balor/Styles feud, also he can become IC champ too...


 AJ will never be the face of the company period.

Vince jobbing him and The BC out like this is the worry.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't worry this elevates AJ somehow.

Or something like that.


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

SiON said:


> So let me get this straight...
> 
> AJ loses it means he is buried....
> 
> ...


Normally it wouldn't be a problem with me, either; when two guys need a win though, it's a risky move to put them against each other and end it clean like this. AJ just came off of losing against Reigns again, Owens hasn't had any notable victories lately, both of them needed it. The victory does help Owens in my eyes, sure, but it also hurts AJ's credibility.

Normal course of action would be: A) ending the match with a screwy finish (though WWE can't do any of those without it being lame or predictable) or B) having built both guys up enough previously to the point that a victory might not seriously hurt one of them. Of course, no-one's built up or credible whose name is not Roman Reigns, that being the main problem in all of this, I'd say. 

That might even work as an argument against me, since if no-one's a believable threat to the sole member of the upper tier, and they all constitute one large lower tier, trading wins and losses for no real purpose, no-one's credibility is hurt from losing to anyone. But AJ was probably the closest they could've had for a credible threat, being that he was an international star and one of the few last big names to have never been in the WWE, yet they completely wasted that by having him trade wins with Jericho (and losing at WM) and feeding him (and The Club) to Reigns. They were not interested in creating a believable threat to the Title, because they're not interested in *anyone* but Reigns. Challengers will just come and go, eventually being fed to him and reverting back to midcard obscurity.

I'm both a huge Owens and Styles mark, but one losing clean to the other is no help to anyone considering AJ will just be going on to the midcard after all the hype he had coming in, while Owens... well, Owens will too. It's everyone's fate. Except for Roman Reigns'.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SpikeDudley said:


> I'm sorry but he just must not be that good if he needs to be undefeated and champion five months after he debuts. No other guy got that kind of special booking and many of them continue to be huge revenue makers for the company.
> 
> If you lose interest in him because he loses to two top ten protected superstars than he's plain not that interesting to begin with.
> 
> Seth Rollins lost twice clean to John Cena and did you hear his pop? Dean Ambrose and Bray Wyatt are more guys that lose big matches yet remain over. If he's really the "best in the world" he should be fine. If he's another overrated Indy darling he will sink


Nobody said he needed to be undefeated or champion. Re-read my post and you will see what I said.

Your comparisons are falling short for a few reasons.

-Rollins lost clean to Cena twice but *he's a heel.* Heels have a better chance of recovering than a babyface. And the one time he lost to Cena it was for the US title, not the WWE title. If he lost the WWE title to Cena then his momentum would have been effected more. 

-Ambrose and Wyatt are over. Of course they are over. But it's not main-event level over. It's upper card over. Ambrose has already been labeled as the guy who isn't believable enough to win the big one after his numerous WWE title or number 1 contender loses. They were never given the hype AJ was given.

When you are a new star you need wins. You need to tell your audience that this guy is good. Why do you think there are so many guys who debut on the roster and become geeks? It's because THEY KEEP LOSING. 

That's why it's a big gamble when you put a new guy in the main-event so soon only for them to fail twice. You do not want to tell your audience, which consists of a lot of casual clueless fans that this new guy isn't good enough 5 months in. Because they will believe it. And that's retarded.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I actually don't mind the clean loss, its kind of refreshing there wasn't some bullshit interference and two guys just went at it and one of them just happened to be the better man this night. I don't think every clean loss is a burial, you can't win all the time. Plus its helping make Owens look like more of a threat which i like, he had been losing so much, but they look to be getting him back on track.
> 
> Styles took alot of nasty bumps last night plus a powerbomb on the steps during the match, it makes sense Owens got the better of him tonight.


Exactly


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

BarrettBarrage said:


> Don't worry this elevates AJ somehow.
> 
> Or something like that.


No but it elevates Kevin Owens

Dude just got his biggest win since he beat Cena in his debut match. That win alone signifies that he is championship caliber. Reigns needed the Usos to be Styles, Owens did it alone


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I fell asleep during RAW. For some reason, I'm surprised they phoned this episode in.

Reigns/Rollins was a letdown. 

The Charlotte/Ric promo was a mixed bag. 

I'm happy Owens is getting a push but I didn't think it would be at Styles' expense. Never expected a clean win. The Styles/Bullet Club confrontation fell flat. The crowd was almost mute. I don't want to say Styles is buried. But I do want his momentum to be steady.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Who the fuck turns Seth Rollins back heel? I'm still stuck on that fucking shit. Like, I expected it, but always hopeful.


I was actually ok with Seth heeling it up. It was a nice little swerve without doing the super obvious thing. Plus, it seemed real natural and not forced with how Rollins was just tearing into people.

Besides, The Authority should be the one to turn Seth face, not Reigns. Hell, Roman isn't even a full-fledged heel so I'm down with the tweener vs. heel dynamic there. I was super pumped for this feud back in October, and shockingly enough I'm still pumped now.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Nobody said he needed to be undefeated or champion. Re-read my post and you will see what I said.
> 
> Your comparisons are falling short for a few reasons.
> 
> ...


You need to reread your own posts. You are saying that he needs to be champion because you are saying that he should have beat Reigns. If he would have beat Reigns he would be champion. That's how championship matches work. Styles is going to be fine, dude just had a brutal extreme rules match where he would have won if not for the Usos interfering and now on the very next day he get pop up power bombed onto steel steps by arguably the top booked heel (after triple H and Lesnar). It's fine that he lost since he needed to leave the title scene so he can wrap up this rivalry with Amderson/Gallows.

I get he's your favorite guy and your upset he lost but man it's a tv show aimed at kids the world goes on


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They kept Rollins heel and continued the GEEKifcation of Styles?

This company :reneelel


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeeah thinking back now prob good thing Rollins is still heel. He is not gonna turn straight away, so theirs a bigger payoff. Like he well prob feud with HHH. And he well go over, and the crowd well be on his side. And I don't mind Owens clean win. At least its refreshing, from the usual DQ finish. Owens needed the win. So did Styles. But he just took a beating night before, So OWens should win. Overall Raw was 6/10. Cena should be elevated straight into the main event scene next week. And rightfully so. It's like a Ghost Town. As it is I am very pumped for Rollins Reigns. Thinking now, the Authority should be the ones to turn Seth Face. And I think that well happen. So playing the Twener role, is fine by me. I Think they well steal the show at MITB.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SpikeDudley said:


> You need to reread your own posts. You are saying that he needs to be champion because you are saying that he should have beat Reigns. If he would have beat Reigns he would be champion. That's how championship matches work. Styles is going to be fine, dude just had a brutal extreme rules match where he would have won if not for the Usos interfering and now on the very next day he get pop up power bombed onto steel steps by arguably the top booked heel (after triple H and Lesnar). It's fine that he lost since he needed to leave the title scene so he can wrap up this rivalry with Amderson/Gallows.
> 
> I get he's your favorite guy and your upset he lost but man it's a tv show aimed at kids the world goes on


Did I say he needed to be champion? No. Because he should have came in and rose from the mid-card to being a good main-eventer which I noted. Did I say his booking should be lined up with his hype? Yes. Which means they booked themselves into a corner which forced Styles to win the title in order for him to line up with their hype of him being this great wrestler from all over the world. That's not exactly the same. Since he failed twice and just lost to Owens, he's a geek like everyone else. 

It's not about being someone's favorite and it's not about who this is aimed at because kids is not their only core audience. It's about them not knowing what they are doing and the lost ability to make several stars at a time.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

I've realized the problem isn't Reigns, it's everyone being forced into roles around Reigns. I can't believe they are going back to heel Rollins when A. He is a better face and B. NO ONE WANTS TO BOO A GUY WHO IS COMING BACK FROM AN ACL TEAR.

So stupid.


----------



## GeneDaMan94 (May 24, 2016)

I do wrestling reviews on Youtube, i hope you guys check it out it's called Botch Squad Podcast , i just did a review on tonight's raw over there


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

HOlly Shit could you imagine if these fools booked Raw in 1997. When WCW were kicking their ass. IF WCW 1996 existed today holy Shit. Raw would be cancelled :lol. The only reason ppl accept this medicore crap as ok or quality. IS because their is nothing else to compare it to.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

GeneDaMan94 said:


> I do wrestling reviews on Youtube, i hope you guys check it out it's called Botch Squad Podcast , i just did a review on tonight's raw over there


It was Shit. Their just did your review for ya.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

So, AJ Styles is going to fight Karl Anderson at MITB?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Tries to catch the raw forum but eh... Games I can play. Gauging the last two pages of a growing shorter by the week thread... Absolute shit raw for the hundretg time in a row?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

peowulf said:


> So, AJ Styles is going to fight Karl Anderson at MITB?


They should have him do the NXT thing and challenge them to a match with a Mystery Partner... In comes Balor, then comes the turn, then comes the fued...

There I write better than WWE creative


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

I've just started watching and I've almost turned it off after seeing Seth run out of the ring when Reigns comes out.

I'm so sick and tired of this shit.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Good opening promo from Seth Rollins. I missed his laugh and entrance theme. Not surprised the Champ Roman Reigns would come out and not speak at all. Just stand and pose. I think all of the MITB Qualifying matches made sense as to who won and lost. Sheamus doesn't need to be in it so Zayn got to be in. The Miz is IC Champ, Ziggler doesn't need it and AJ Styles just had two straight Title matches. I'm just sad Apollo Crews had to lose to Jericho. He needs a personality badly. 

New Day vs Social Outcasts was short and sweet. Little recognition of RAW's 1200th episode and we got to see Heath Slater get caked on. Just sucks how there's no mention of a missing Adam Rose. But have to remember that the WWE never explained Luke Harper's disappearance and return with the Wyatt's either. Glad Enzo is back so they can continue their feud with the Dudleyz. The WWE continue to give Charlotte a ton of mic time. It is crazy. Wished they would let other Divas do that. I wonder if this is the end of Flair on TV.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Highlights:

SETH ROLLINS





Enzo Return
Keven Owens burying Cole. But also sad, because that means how low the crowd was haha


Lowlights:

Everything from Styles jobbing CLEAN to F*** you, but still brothers? Sheamus killing Creed. And he gets up like its WWF Smackdown on PS1 :lol. And Sheamus bloody hair. And Ambrose's wife beater presentation my god. His whole look is just so sloppy, even when he won. He wiped sweet off his face. Its like have a shower.


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

Add AJ Styles to the list that have verbally sucked off Reigns.


----------



## Searchy1 (Jan 27, 2013)

WWE had a golden opportunity to bring back Seth as a huge face... and failed. 
Don't get me wrong - I love Rollins the heel - he's amazing. But he was SO over and would have been regardless of if he'd targeted Reigns or someone else. 

The state of the Women's division is ridiculous. It's just Charlotte. What's happened to Paige / Becky Lynch / Sasha. Why didn't WWE bring in Bayley when they had the perfect chance? 

MITB matches all made sense. Love Jericho being in there, Owens HAS to win it.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Searchy1 said:


> WWE had a golden opportunity to bring back Seth as a huge face... and failed.
> Don't get me wrong - I love Rollins the heel - he's amazing. But he was SO over and would have been regardless of if he'd targeted Reigns or someone else.
> 
> The state of the Women's division is ridiculous. It's just Charlotte. What's happened to Paige / Becky Lynch / Sasha. Why didn't WWE bring in Bayley when they had the perfect chance?
> ...


Yes Paige/Becky/and Sasha when she returns. Should be all in the Womens scene. Not just Charlotte. No wonder Paige seems to not care anymore. Let's just hope they well turn Seth face eventually. Thing is maybe their thinking is the fans have already decided whos face and whos heel. So why make it official.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> HOlly Shit could you imagine if these fools booked Raw in 1997. When WCW were kicking their ass. IF WCW 1996 existed today holy Shit. Raw would be cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah there is. You thinking there isnt means youre the most deluded of all, and why you get served this shit every week


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Searchy1 said:


> WWE had a golden opportunity to bring back Seth as a huge face... and failed.
> Don't get me wrong - I love Rollins the heel - he's amazing. But he was SO over and would have been regardless of if he'd targeted Reigns or someone else.
> 
> The state of the Women's division is ridiculous. It's just Charlotte. What's happened to Paige / Becky Lynch / Sasha. Why didn't WWE bring in Bayley when they had the perfect chance?
> ...


 Lets not try to rewrite history - chicken shit Rollins was terrible. Yeah he had his moments, but he was booked terribly. He jobbed on Raw and was given way too much mic time. His reign was a very poor version of Punks heel run once he turned in his record reign. Beside the drop off in quality, Rollins was always the main event and was given a more prominent role despite being inferior to Punk which only made his flaws the all more visible.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> Yeah there is. You thinking there isnt means youre the most deluded of all, and why you get served this shit every week


Oh its my fault why WWE is so shit lol? Whatever man. So my lack of awareness of the great competition on the market out their. IS the very reason WWE is shit. And the truth shell set you free!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Phenomenal One said:


> Lets not try to rewrite history - chicken shit Rollins was terrible. Yeah he had his moments, but he was booked terribly. He jobbed on Raw and was given way too much mic time. His reign was a very poor version of Punks record reign once he turned heel, except Rollins was always the main event and was given a more prominent role despite being inferior to Punk, making his flaws the all more visible.


At least Seth had a reign.. In any case I enjoyed his Reign alot more then Reigns.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> At least Seth had a reign.. In any case I enjoyed his Reign alot more then Reigns.


 Any reign > invincible champ.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't mind Baron Corbin but good god he looked awkward as fuck in that promo. Really, really bad.


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

RIP AJ Styles WWE Career.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually liked RAW, Rollins is BOSS.

Qualifier matches all made sense, this can be an awesome MITB match, even better than the WM ladder IC match.

Interesting where Rollins now is heading after he got rejected by Steph, maybe go with Gallows/Anderson, maybe slowly turning face? 

Lot of overreactions I can read here, some people just need to enjoy entertainment. Or do you rip off each Game of Thrones episode, just because it is not 100% perfect?

Anyways, I´m looking forward to MITB


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Vince McMahon is such a fucking cunt, AJ being sent out there to bend down on his knees to blow Roman's dick just like Danielson was, fucking shameless.

Such a cunt.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Genuinely my favourite part of WWE other than Mary'se cleavage and fishnests is her interactions in French with Cesaro, Zayn and Owens. 

Did Rusev not appear at all in a three hour show after just winning the US Title?

This Cass/Enzo vs Dudleys feud is absolute garbage. Cass has single handily dominated the Dudleys at every single turn, they've never got the upperhand over him and now Enzo's back making it 2 on 2 in a feud where Cass was winning by himself anyway. Yawn, way to job out one of the GOAT tag teams.

I see WWE still want to pretend Rollins is the new Jericho. Limit his mic time, limit it. He's great in ring, focus on that rather than exposing his weaknesses.



SAMCRO said:


> Most likely Styles, which he will lose due to The Club interfering and costing him the match, its the only way i see it going down.


I sincerely hope not. I dont think there's a worse feud for fans of The Miz than Miz vs. AJ Styles. In AJ's few months on the roster already he's beat Miz several times and laid him out in a few segments. He's got the upperhand over Miz every single time they've been in the same ring as one another, and I dont see that changing. Which would suck at a time where Miz has actually been booked well over the last week and a half. But other than AJ there really dont seem to be many other options at all. Maybe he wins up in MITB as well.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Didn't watch anything besides the opening segment. That promo by Seth was great, had the crowd in his hand and just like that destroyed them. When you can get a crowd who loves you and are able to get them to hate you :banderas.

His promo also made sense, it surprises me that so many act like he just turned heel when he was in fact never a face. He was a heel when he got hurt


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Liked most of Raw, but God WWE are weird with their face/heel alignments.

Like Rollins should have had at least a freaking segment as the returning hero. Strongly re-establishing his heel act instantly just seemed to disengage the crowd. Instead of booing they were more deflated. Like, "Okay, we have to boo you and cheer Reigns, this feud is going to suck."

And the AJ/Gallows/Anderson promo was just weird. The Club have come across as heels, but seemed sympathetic to a degree, while Styles seemed a bit unlikeable with his wording, especially, "Get out of my ring." This hurt the dynamic of Styles vs. Owens next.

Charlotte delivered a good promo that was completely fucking ruined by her continually stopping to engage the crowd. There's times to acknowledge them and there's times to talk over them, and her continual stop-start hurt the flow of the promo.

Otherwise, I like that we have a main event for Money in the Bank and 5 competitors in the ladder match (Zayn, Cesaro, Jericho, Ambrose and Owens are excellent choices). Raw having a strong purpose aided the show, as did the returns of Enzo and Rollins, and the apparent removal of Flair, who- let's be honest- is an absolute mess these days.

Begs the question of what happens to AJ Styles? The loss last night to Reigns made sense to a degree, but losing to Owens is a worry (didn't get to see the match as video quality was fucked). I guess he either gets in MITB an alternate way or has some kind of match with Gallows and Anderson at the PPV- which honestly doesn't excite me. What might is some kind of storyline where someone plants dissension in the Club, planting seeds of doubt in each guy, with the stip that only one Club member gets a shot at the PPV. They argue over who is Club leader, only to reveal Finn Balor as the leader for a AJ vs. Balor PPV singles match.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Umbreon said:


> I don't mind Baron Corbin but good god he looked awkward as fuck in that promo. Really, really bad.


Corbin all round is fucking trash i have no idea why WWE keep him. Oh its because he's a big guy that probably explains it. Let talent go keep trash :leo


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

Rawful.


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Liked most of Raw, but God WWE are weird with their face/heel alignments.
> 
> Like Rollins should have had at least a freaking segment as the returning hero. Strongly re-establishing his heel act instantly just seemed to disengage the crowd. Instead of booing they were more deflated. Like, "Okay, we have to boo you and cheer Reigns, this feud is going to suck."
> 
> And the AJ/Gallows/Anderson promo was just weird. The Club have come across as heels, but seemed sympathetic to a degree, while Styles seemed a bit unlikeable with his wording, especially, "Get out of my ring." This hurt the dynamic of Styles vs. Owens next.


You know what? I tried to watch Raw in the Vince or smackdown fake cheer/boo mode.

I switched off my logic and feelings and rather started convincing me like, "Okay, this guy is the face, feel good for him, yeayy, yeayy! feel happy about him" and "This is the heel! Hate his actions! He should not win!"

Try doing this. It's very effective. Otherwise, you might go into a depression and break your TV screen.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Okada, Nakamura , Samoa Joe , Sting, Kurt Angle , Kota Ibushi , Christopher Daniels, Chris Jericho .... and now Roman Reigns are among the best AJ Styles has wrestled against

:Rollins


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, I have to say that at least Rollins' look is better now. With single color hair. Before he looked like a clown, made me think of Jeff Hardy. 

He will be face soon enough so stop worrying. 

Poor AJ, you knew they were going to have him lose again. Should have stayed in Japan where he could have been a top star rather than losing to midcarders like Owens.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Owens main eventing Raw and winning it clean against AJ is pretty huge. Hopefully that was the start of a big push. Owens character seems perfect for the briefcase.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Truthbetold said:


> I have no idea why these IWC **** shit on that Promo she put the crowd in check.
> 
> Same smarks that shit on Rollins promos during his title run in 2015.
> 
> ...


It's because she's a woman. Notice how most of the negative critiques come from people with gifs of girls bouncing their tits or asses in as their avi and signature? They don't care for women.

Then you have those who say shit like "It was a decent promo.. for a woman" and it just makes me laugh so hard because these are the same clowns who wanted to get rid of the Diva's title so women could be full equal to men.

I s2g IWC smarks are the absolute pits. Unless a promo involves KO, AJ or Shane O'Fuckin'Mac good luck getting them to praise a promo.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Charlotte has greatest woman's heel of all-time. It's all in the stars for her. Her dad, her relationship with him (kayfabe or not), her being a blonde (no offense), her ego, her in-ring style... it's all up to her to put it all together and I believe she's heading that way.
> 
> 1. Charlotte
> 2. WWE WHC title picture
> ...


Absolutely. At the end of her career, I think she'll go down as one of the great heel women with the likes of Trish, LayCool, and Beth. And if she keeps up her amazing in-ring performances she could definitely be the best.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Just finished watching RAW. I have to say in all honesty Charlotte's promo was the best thing of the entire show - it was that good. Fucking brilliant and I hope there is more to come from her! I think the show was alright but I don't understand why they let AJ Styles lose clean to KO. It's cool though that these two guys got to mainevent. Ziggler can make anybody look good in that ring! Apollo Crews green as fuck as botched the finishing of the match and you could hear him apologize loud and clear when Y2J layed him down for the 123..


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

This sums up #REGINS-A-MANIA under #WWELogic courtesy of #CrazyOldBastardMcMahon


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

SiON said:


> They should have him do the NXT thing and challenge them to a match with a Mystery Partner... In comes Balor, then comes the turn, then comes the fued...
> 
> There I write better than WWE creative


Yeah, they might as well do that, maybe its the plan anyway. It's a good way to debut Balor.


----------



## Jbones733 (Jun 17, 2010)

They should of had Vaude Villains win the straps at Extreme Rules and have a nice feud w New Day, there was jucie to it. NOw VV are buried, done and new days has a promo/match w afwul misfits, or whatever they are, horrid booking as usual


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Rollins promo in the beginning was fucking BRILLIANT!!! :done 
I loved it. The explanation why his knee buckled.................. :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Glad Charlote turn on her father it way past time and Charlote does not need him she can get over as a heel just fine on her own.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The only thing I watched from last night was Rollins' promo. And I just thought

1. If Reigns could talk like that, there would be no problem,

and 

2. If Reigns HAD cut that promo last night instead of Rollins, and Rollins had remained face after those Pops, it would have been the only way to go

and 

3. If I have to listen to JBL repeating that vomit inducing catchphrase in such an awkward and forced way, I will punch someone square in the mouth.

Did you watch that last night Vinnie, did you see it? That was naturally developed babyface reactions versus your scripted, forced, cringeworthy, nobody-buys-it-for-a-second Superman bullshit side by side.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

^ funny, but after reading the forums it seems to be a popular opinion rollins promo was the only thing worth watching in a 3 hour show. great job vince!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

NeyNey said:


> Rollins promo in the beginning was fucking BRILLIANT!!! :done
> I loved it. The explanation why his knee buckled.................. :banderas :banderas :banderas


Yeah Rollins did fine heel work last night getting the crowd to turn against him and a false but cool reason why he got hurt.


----------



## UFC>WWE (May 24, 2016)

Hour 1: 3,359
Hour 2: 3,332
Hour 3: 3,115

Average: 3.27

Can't post links due to low post count, but this is from tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com

lol @ that non-existent Rollins bump in hour 1. Lower hour 1 viewership than last week, and this came after a PPV.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Please let Owens win MITB. I'd fap like a mad man.

Rollins' promo was really great. Really hope he ends up the FOTC. He's miles better than Reigns in EVERY way, but he needs better booking. Chicken shit heel booking is heel 101, i get it, but he needs to also look strong when he does stand his ground. He HAS to win against Reigns at MITB, or at least lose by fuckery


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

NeyNey said:


> Rollins promo in the beginning was fucking BRILLIANT!!! :done
> I loved it. The explanation why his knee buckled.................. :banderas :banderas :banderas


It was fantastic :banderas. Rollins is the one guy who could probably get Reigns over. He turned a crowd that was cheering for him and wanted to cheer for him into a crowd that hated him. Call him chickenshit heel or not but he got booed a ton when he left the ring when Reigns showed up.

Hell, I remember when Kane was getting amazing reactions when he was feuding with Seth. They just need to limit the amount of chickenshit things he does.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

With the news of SD going live and a split of sorts incoming, it's going to be really interesting to see the RAW/SD numbers dynamic. It could be the icing on the cake of this Reigns bullshit when fans have another live option of a weekly WWE show, and tune in to that over RAW. I'm just assuming Reigns will be RAW exclusive since that's the "A show".


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Godway said:


> With the news of SD going live and a split of sorts incoming, it's going to be really interesting to see the RAW/SD numbers dynamic. It could be the icing on the cake of this Reigns bullshit when fans have another live option of a weekly WWE show, and tune in to that over RAW. I'm just assuming Reigns will be RAW exclusive since that's the "A show".


I have a sneaking feeling that ratings will spike for 2 weeks for both shows and then drop quicker than they have been doing.

This isn't based on any historical data, it's purely personal assumption, but my reasoning is thus:

The current slump is not related to one singular talent (although many have been targeting Reigns it's still not one person's fault). The slump is about the overall presentation of product. Matches with zero flow that are built around adverts are very boring. Matches with no meaning are also boring, and the rest of Raw? Pretty damned boring.

In presenting 2 further hours of live content, fans will expect a big change in not only Smackdown, but everything, Raw included. They will expect things to stop sucking. But the sad fact is it's not going to stop sucking. Same writers, same bookers, same corporate micro-management.

When fans very quickly, within 2 weeks tops, realise that this is just a 2 hour blue (SD) version of a terrible 3 hour red (Raw) product - it won't matter if there is a brand split or not. Exclusive talent will cease to be a drawing point after 2 weeks (1 week for draft + debut, second week for the first episode "proper"). The second week will be the last week fans "give it a chance" before coming to the conclusion "everything still sucks".

The interest in both brands will certainly intensify around the end of July I will not deny that, but I predict it will tail just as quickly. I believe we are still heading for the dreaded below 2.0 Raw rating this year. Who knows how low SD can go.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I have a sneaking feeling that ratings will spike for 2 weeks for both shows and then drop quicker than they have been doing.
> 
> This isn't based on any historical data, it's purely personal assumption, but my reasoning is thus:
> 
> ...


No I agree, it's not one person's fault it's the WWE turning RAW into the single most BORING and MONOTONOUS show on television. But Reigns shares blame on that, because he's a dreadful character, probably the worst ever in his role. The WWE was slumping either way, but Reigns caused a much harder slump than it needed to be. 

The two hour factor alone, makes SD more attractive than RAW. Throw in that there's no Roman Reigns fuckery, and it might please a lot more of the audience they lost. Like a feeling of okay, we can just watch a wrestling show now, we don't have to worry about watching WWE throw this awful character in our face.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Godway said:


> No I agree, it's not one person's fault it's the WWE turning RAW into the single most BORING and MONOTONOUS show on television. But Reigns shares blame on that, because he's a dreadful character, probably the worst ever in his role. The WWE was slumping either way, but Reigns caused a much harder slump than it needed to be.
> 
> The two hour factor alone, makes SD more attractive than RAW. Throw in that there's no Roman Reigns fuckery, and it might please a lot more of the audience they lost. Like a feeling of okay, we can just watch a wrestling show now, we don't have to worry about watching WWE throw this awful character in our face.


Interesting. So SD could become by default, a Nielson protest show, and people tune into that and abandon Raw because SD doesn't have Reigns?

I'd lol out loud. If this happens not only would it prove Reigns is not a draw... he would be some kind of anti-draw.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Interesting. So SD could become by default, a Nielson protest show, and people tune into that and abandon Raw because SD doesn't have Reigns?
> 
> I'd lol out loud. If this happens not only would it prove Reigns is not a draw... he would be some kind of anti-draw.


It's like, SD is the anti-RAW. SD is two hours. SD is fans not having to worry about the show revolving around a guy they can't stand. It's just guys working feuds, matches, not as many commercials, etc.. 

It be similar to the '03-'05 era of SD, where fans badly needed to watch something other than RAW, as HHH was every bit as dreadful as Roman Reigns is to the product, so SD was an excellent alternative. I mean, SD also had the GOAT roster at the time though, WWE doesn't have that kind of talent now and probably never will again. But it can still be similar to that scenario, where SD was the show for fans who were tired of the bullshit that was RAW and needed something different. 

But you're probably right. In the end, they'll just make SD into a condensed version of their three hour RAW. Make it mostly a commercial for RAW and Roman Reigns :lol Probably be like 30 minutes of video packages a week and a handful of matches.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Godway said:


> In the end, they'll just make SD into a condensed version of their three hour RAW. Make it mostly a commercial for RAW and Roman Reigns :lol Probably be like 30 minutes of video packages a week and a handful of matches.


When SD stops spiking, they will probably interpret this that fans want *more* live content and then they'll make SD 3 hours as well fpalm.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm more intrigued to see the debut of Seth Rollens.... That fucking sign :lol :lmao


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

I just came to say that i can't recall hearing louder boos in a 14k arena for all my life.


----------



## mizfit101 (May 26, 2016)

Seth Rollins sucks the miz does a better job as a chicken heel


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> In presenting 2 further hours of live content, fans will expect a big change in not only Smackdown, but everything, Raw included. They will expect things to stop sucking. But the sad fact is it's not going to stop sucking. Same writers, same bookers, same corporate micro-management.


You hit my biggest fear in all this right on the head. I _want_ a second show that's 180° different from the current product, but I see nothing suggesting I'm gonna get it. I'm thinking different names, maybe different colors and exterior themes, but basically the same shit. But I keep hoping.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

mizfit101 said:


> Seth Rollins sucks the miz does a better job as a chicken heel


This has always been my biggest problem with Rollins (well, this and his extremely irritating voice). His character is supposed to be a chickenshit heel, but he mostly doesn't act like one. So many clean pins toward the end of his run are not characteristic of a chickenshit heel, and I at least partly blame that on the writers and bookers. I actually can't figure out what the fuck he's supposed to be, so he usually means a channel switch (if I'm even watching). Miz is definitely eons better at it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Godway said:


> It's like, SD is the anti-RAW. SD is two hours. SD is fans not having to worry about the show revolving around a guy they can't stand. It's just guys working feuds, matches, not as many commercials, etc..
> 
> It be similar to the '03-'05 era of SD, where fans badly needed to watch something other than RAW, as HHH was every bit as dreadful as Roman Reigns is to the product, so SD was an excellent alternative. I mean, SD also had the GOAT roster at the time though, WWE doesn't have that kind of talent now and probably never will again. But it can still be similar to that scenario, where SD was the show for fans who were tired of the bullshit that was RAW and needed something different.
> 
> But you're probably right. In the end, they'll just make SD into a condensed version of their three hour RAW. Make it mostly a commercial for RAW and Roman Reigns :lol Probably be like 30 minutes of video packages a week and a handful of matches.


You need a Roman Reigns voodoo doll to stick pins into or something. This obsession you have with him is not healthy.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Sleepngbear said:


> You need a Roman Reigns voodoo doll to stick pins into or something. This obsession you have with him is not healthy.


I'm the one spamming this forum daily with imbecilic Roman Reigns threads? Oh wait, you're just trolling.


----------

